# Sheffield care girls Part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies 

Good luck & take care

  


Natasha x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

everyone,
Thanks for all your replys 
I'll be fine  my heads coming round to the idea now just taking a little longer for DP  
Hopefully we will go to the Egg donor info at Nottingham on the 12 sept and know more about where to go from there inc costs 
Lots of Love and Hugs to you all 

Rainbow


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Sorry to hear about DH's Gran, hope she makes a fully recovery.


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Leanne - hope you enjoy Edinburgh
Karen - hope your DH's Gran is getting better
Scooby - hope you are OK and enjoying the sunshine. Did you win anything at the dogs?
Rainbow - Good luck for the 12th & hope DH can start to get his head around it soon

All OK here, back in for blood test tomorrow at 8am so no lie in for me on the bank holiday. 
DH's back is still not great so looking after him also!
At least its not raining which makes a change. Enjoy the rest of the weekend....

Hi to everyone else
S
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Yes there were some winners at the Dogs, I broke even but it was a good night. The sun is shining here so gonna clean the BBQ from last night and then relax. Good Luck with your bloods tomorrow. You been feeling OK


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hola girlies!

I'm back. Well got back on fri, but this weekend has been a bit manic, so it's the first chance I've been able to get on. Had a lovely holiday - part from the weather. It rained everday all day apart from 2 days.  We're really unlucky when it comes to holiday weather. Went to costa del sol at easter and it rained all week and tenerife last year and it did the same.  Nevermind, at least we got away for a change of scenery and must say it was very relaxing doing nowt!  

Just had a quick flick back to see what you've all been up to... first question...How was the meet up? Hope you all had fun. Any piccies??  

Leanne ~ Glad af has finally turned up and that you've been able to begin your treatment hun. How are the hrt tabs going, are you feeling ok on them? I was on them back in jan/feb and felt ok most of the time. feels weird saying you're on hrt doesn't it!  

Sally ~ How's the stimming going? Not long to go now chick! Hope you're ok.  

Scooby ~ Hi hun, sounds like you've been enjoying the sunshine.   Any plans for the bank hol?

Deb Bee ~ How you doing chick? Sorry to hear about your tooth   - how expensive?!  

Karen ~ Really sorry to hear about your dh's gran.   How is she doing? Is she out of hospital?

Rainbow ~ Sorry to hear about your test results.   How are you doing? Good luck for the 12th. Hopefully you will find out the info you need and can take it from there.  

Many congratulations to Puss on the birth of your little babe! Great news. 

Hello to the rest of the gang. Look forward to catching up with you all.  

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
I need your advice......
Went in for blood test today (no scan), just phoned for results & they have told me to increase my dose of Menapur to 3 powders (from 2) because my oestrogen levels were on the low side & then go back in on Friday for a blood test and scan.
Is this normal / should i be worried that drugs aren't working?
Just panicking because didn't need drugs increasing on my last cycle, so a bit worried now..... 
Katy - nice to have you back, shame about the weather on your hols. The meet up was fine - but no pics i am afraid - you will have to join us next time to see what we look like!

S
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ No its perfectly normal, I think Leanne had her dose upped last time.  Its because they are monitoring you so closely, other clinics just give you the scan and don't worry about your bloods.  They are just being extra cautious so no need to worry.


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Scooby
Just worried because thought i would go for a scan on Weds, but now they have said Fri so was thinking my levels must have been REALLY low if they don't want to see me for another 4 days.
I remember Leanne having her dose increased like you say so maybe i should just stop worrying!
Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Its hard not to worry I know, but they are good at Care so that should put your mind at rest.  Maybe you won't doing what they thought and that's why they don't want to see you until Friday.

How's DH's back and his Gran  

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

His back is a bit better - going to see an osteopath tomorrow. Then he's got a physio appt at the hosp on Thurs. 
Off to watch a DVD now so i stop worrying!
Sally
X

PS did you mean Karen's Gran?!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Yes I did


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls 
Just popping in as I must go to bed now...

Molly (can't get used to calling you that!), just to let you know my dose was upped from 2 to 3 vials on the Monday after my blood test too, I had to go back on the Weds for bloods and a scan but things looked slow on the Weds, they still kept me on 3 vials and then when I went back on the Fri they booked my EC for the Tues morning.
Maybe they have stopped bothering with the Weds scan/bloods? 
Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...  

Hope you all had a Fab Bank Hol at least it didn't rain, which is always a bonus, have got my midwife appt weds for my 28 weeks, tooth still stuck in, but as yet not eaten anything to hard.... 


Rainbow - Sorry about your news, hope you get all the info you need on the 12th September at Nottingham,, 


Caza - Nice to hear from you, sounds like there keeping you busy... 

Leanne - Glad AF turned up...  and now your on the lovely HRT.... , Hope you enjoyed your time in Edinburgh....


Karen- Sorry to hear about DH's gran, hope shes on the mend soon.. Sounds like you've got alot on at the mo..hope you managed some you time at the Bank Hol..  Thanks for info on the Tooth implants, it is expensive will have to sell my body...  , get about 50p though.... ... will have to take up not smiling..... 


Scooby - Broke even on the dogs that was good   at least you didn't lose lots... Hope the barbie is gleaming after its clean and you managed to get your feet up... 


Molly - No lie in on a Bank Hol thats terrible... , Don't worry about the increase and scans, they upped my menopur from 2 to 3 last time and changed my scan days its nothing to worry about, just monitoring you closely....  


Katy - Sounds like you had a lovely Holiday, even if the weather was rubbish, at least you were away, relaxing   Nice to have you back...


Well better go am supposed to be at work.... , Hi to all, will catch you later

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just got back from Edinburgh so thought id pop on and say a quick hello before i have to go off to London tomorrow with work.

Sally - Dont worry about them upping your dose hun, they did exactly the same with me. I was on 2 vials at first and then after id been for the blood test on the monday i had mine upped to 3 vials. I did have a scan on the wednesday but my follies were really small at that point - maybe they've decided its pointless scanning so often.

Karen - So sorry to hear about your DH's gran - hope shes doing ok. How are you doing hun?

Katy - Glad you enjoyed your holidays hun and found it relaxing. Im feeling at bit funny at the mo and not sure whether its the HRT or not - keep having dizzy spells and getting a few chest pains - im sure i'll be fine though, keeping my eye on it and if it gets any worse ill see a doc.

Deb Bee - Glad your tooths still stuck in ok, i cant believe how much it'll cost for a tooth implant. Hope that your midwife appointment goes well.

Scooby - Hiya hun, Jamey really enjoyed himself at the dogs - you guys didnt scare him off at all. Hope you've had a nice weekend. You working away again this week?

Rainbow - Hope you're doing ok hunnie  .

Hello to Puss, Piper, Caza and Elliebabe.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

OK, OK I'm not worrying as much now i have read what you have all put. 
Still just want Friday to be here and know all is looking good.
Anyway, got home really late & really tired so going to bed now.
Be back tomorrow
Sally
X


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello All

Been to see DHs gran this evening, she is physically a lot better but very confused and dazed, it's early days but they say she is not progressing as well as they'd like. It's so sad as she was as fit as a fiddle before this and although she is 80 she seemed more like someone in their 60s until now.

I am absolutely cream crackered and am going to get run down if I am not careful. We are going to Blackpool this weekend on a family weekend so will try and relax then, it is my step grandparents Diamond wedding anniversary and about 10 of us are going to a show. David Tennant is switching the illuminations on so I might get a good look at him while I am there (yummy) 

Deb Bee - stay away from horrible hard pizza (the cheap kind!) if you want to hang on to that tooth  

Sally - OK I will call you by your name today! Hope you are doing ok on your stims.  Glad you are not worrying as much now, I think maybe they had me in on Weds cos it was my first go and I have got polycystic appearing ovaries so they had to check I wasn't overstimming, you have had a go before so maybe they think you are safer and they know you don't overstim?  Just guessing of course.  Anyway, GROW LOVELY FOLLIES GROW for Friday, get loads of milk and protein down your neck and take it easy this week!  xxx 

Leanne - Did you have a nice time in Edinburgh? Hope London is ok, don't work too hard will you

Katy - glad you enjoyed your hols and sorry about the weather, hope you are nice and refreshed now though 

Scooby - well done for breaking even at the dogs, I keep saying I will organise a works night out at the dogs but never get round to it, been before and was great fun

Rainbow - Hi my dear how are you doing?

Hi to Puss, Piper, anyone I have missed 

Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 


Karen - Hope DH's gran feels better soon, its a worrying time for you, not surprised your cream crackered, Enjoy yourself at Blackpool this weekend, and relax, and enjoy your show..

Leanne - Hows London, with work are you back?.. hows the HRT going.. 

Molly / Sally - Getting very confused you are one and the same did you fancy a name change..  or have I lost it somewhere along the way.... Hope tomorrow goes ok, willing those follies on, drink lots of milk, whey protein...


Katy - Hows things you still relaxed from your jollies... 

Scooby - Hows it going...  You ok....

Hope everyone else is ok, and Hi to everyone else...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Hope you're all well.

Sally/Molly! ~ Good luck for tomorrow hun. Hope that the girls have put your mind at rest. I'm sure everything will be fine.         

Karen ~ Like Deb Bee says, really hope DH's gran feels better soon. Enjoy Blackpool and David Tennent!! Lots of sea air, ice cream and relaxing is just what you need.  

Deb Bee ~ I'm fine thank you. Yeah still relaxed from me hols, I'm sure this time next week I'll be as stressed as usual though - back to work after having the summer hols off.    How are you feeling? Have you decided when you're going to take your maternity leave  - or is it a bit early for that yet?   

Leanne ~ How you doing chick? How's London been? You back yet?     Hope the HRT is treating you better. 

Scooby ~ How are things with you hun?

Well, Me and dp are taking a drive to Sheffield on sat to find the clinic... After  looking at the map dp thinks it looks like it's on the "wrong side" of the City for us to get to - as we're coming from North lincs. (think he's thinking of the early morning scans and rush hour traffic.  )  Hope to prove him wrong and that its not too far.  

Hello to the rest of the gang.

Chat soon.  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI
Just a quick one as i am really tired.

Deb Bee - yes its still me (Sally). Decided to change name after talking about it on our meet up the other, but still signing myself Sally!!! Oh well, never mind, don't mind what you all call me Molly or Sally will do!

Katy - hope clinic is easy to find for you. If its a worry i know Sheff quite well and can give you some tips on "back roads" to avoid traffic in morning.

Leanne / Karen / Scooby - hope you are all OK.

Off for scan tomorrow. Can feel stuff in my left hand side, but nothing on my right - so don't know what is happening down there.
Also had a panic about my HCG injection that was in the fridge - when i got home yesterday night the fridge door was open slightly so got really worried.....the packet says "store in fridge" but that it can be stored out of the fridge for 30 days though, so need to check with nurses tomorrow.

Last day at work tomorrow before i finish for 2 weeks so looking forward to that...

Be back on tomorrow

Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Sure it will be fine, mine didn't have to be stored in the fridge just below 25 degrees.  Hope tomorrow goes OK.

Hope everyone else is OK.  We are away this weekend so take care and have a good one.

x x x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Karen,
Im okay at the moment(thanks for asking) 
Just waiting for the 12th sept to finally arrive when we can find out more about DE. 

Hope everyone else is okay(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS)))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
To you all 

Katy Im from Grimsby,North east Lincs and went on AAroute planner(just put your P/C AND Clinics P/C And bingo its easy(well we found it easy anyways ) 
There was just one blip and that was a sign that you couldnt see 'til you went round the corner but now we Can do it with are eyes closed LOL
Hope you find it ok anyway 

Rainbow xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All
Well went for my scan and blood test this morning.
Things are OK but still being a bit slow.    Got more drugs being delivered tomorrow so need to keep taking them tonight, tomorrow and Sun then back in Monday to see how they are doing.
Can feel stuff on my left hand side but not alot on the right which tallies up with what they saw on ths scan i think as ones on the right are still small, so don't think they will grow big enough. Have got a few that are 11mm on the left and one was 13mm i think so just need them to grow like mad in the next 2 days.
I was quite worried when we left the clinic this morning because my response to the drugs this time is quite different compared to our first cycle, but having spoken to one of the nurse's at lunchtime she has made me feel a bit better about it. I'm sure you all know what i mean - its just worry, worry, worry!

Anyway, i need to go and clear up from dinner.
Hope everyone is OK

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Finally got back from London thank god, had an awful week. The staff down there just took the mick and had time off sick when we were meant to be training them, one person just walked out as well. Not only that but have been poorly whilst i was down there - so pretty much a poo week for me. Going to Care on Monday for my first scan since being on the hrt, hoping my womb lining is going to be lovely and thick.

Sally - Hope you're ok hun, im sure those follies will do plenty of growing over the next few days. they apparently grow about 2mm per day so with any luck they could have grown 6mm by monday and they'll be just the right size.

Katy - Hi hun, Care is quite easy to find. Its fairly close to the city centre. I know you were at leeds before, i work in Leeds and to be honest with you i find that the roads around Sheffield in rush hour are nowhere near as bad as the roads in Leeds.

Scooby - Hope you have a good weekend chick?

Rainbow - Hope 12th September comes round quick for you so you can find out about de. Hope you're doing ok.

Karen - Hope DH's gran is doing ok, its terrible when they're not like their old selves after something like that - my grandad was like that when he got alzheimers, he just seemed to change over night.

Deb Bee - Hope your tooths doing ok hun.

Big hi to everyone else ive missed too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

I can feel some huge hugs coming up....

Sally ~Hey Hun,  Like Leanne said follies usually grow about 2 mm each day, so by Monday you should be just about right.   How are you feeling? Getting anymore twinges? I was the opposite to you in the fact that i overstimulated, and my tummy blew up the size of a football.  Will look out for your news tomorrow. Keep positive.   

Hey Leanne ~ Glad that you're back hun, I'm really sad to hear how you've been treated though. That's such rude behaviour.  Sorry that you've been poorly too - is it the hrt? Really hope that your scan on Mon shows a nice thick lining.  It's such an anxious time isn't it? Hope you've had a relaxing day today and managed to get some rest after your busy week.  Good to hear about the roads not being too bad at Sheffield, Didn't realise you were based in Leeds - gosh them roads are a nightmare sometimes aren't they?  Do you take the M1 down to the clinic then? Whats it like on a morning?

Karen ~ Any news on dh's Gran?  Hope you enjoyed Blackpool. 

Scooby ~ Hope you're enjoying your weekend away hun  Where did you head to?

Rainbow ~ Thank you for your help with the directions  - we did as you said and did the AA route planner, it was really accurate - think we did the same mistake you did, couldn't see what road we turned on til we went round the corner thankfully it was the right one! I live in Barton, so not that far from you! How long does it normally take you to get to the clinic? It took us about an hour and ten, but the roads were pretty quiet.

Hi Deb Bee ~ How are you?

 to everone else.

Well guys, we found the clinic ok.  Wasnt too far thankfully. Was surprised at the residential location. Looked ok though, Going to ring up and ask if I can have a nosy round  and then hopefully make an app for a consultation. Dp wants us to go and look round Hull clinic too as it's literally 5 mins away, but think I've got my heart set on Care... 

Well think my tea's about ready, been good today and cooked a nice roast with all the trimmings, Yum!

Hope you're all well and I'll chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx

   Good luck Sally and Leanne for your scans tomorrow


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Yeah when DH takes me we always go down the M1 and i can honestly say that i dont find it too busy going in that direction, its definitely much, much worse going into Leeds. We find it easiest getting off the motorway at the junction where Meadowhall is because you seem to miss a lot of traffic that way.
I dont think the HRT is agreeing with me too much, its making me quite dizzy and sickly - did you ever find that when you had your FET? Not only that but ive got a really bad back and hip that has flared up in the last few days - because of the HRT i was too scared to take my diclofenac's for the swelling and pain so i left it and ended up in so much agony yesterday that i could barely walk - DH called NHS direct and they said i should be ok taking the tablets together, feeling slightly better today.
Anyway how are you doing hun? Hope you are doing ok? You wont be disappointed with Care, they really are brill.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Katy
Thanks for your note - i will try an be positive but to be perfectly honest i am not feeling that great.  I don't know what it is but i have got a bad feeling & i am really worried about tomorrow. I had quite alot of twinges on Fri and Sat morning but now i can feel nothing (like i am not stimming at all??) & i am convinced the follicles have all disappeared......and sorry for the tmi but have had alot of discharge so now worried i have ovulated.......i know, might sound abit over the top, but that is the way my mind is working!

Leanne - are you there first thing in morning? If so might see you?

Scooby -hope you have had a nice weekend away

Karen - How was Blackpool? - hope yo managed to relax.

Hi to everyone else
Will update tomorrow...

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~  make sure your drinking lots of milk and water they both encourage the growth. Will keep  for your news tomorrow. Have you now finished work 

Leanne ~ Sorry to hear your feeling unwell  When are you back at Care for your scan 

Karen ~ How's DH's Gran  You OK too 

Katy ~ Care are great, just wish we were going there for our next cycle but we can't throw this NHS go away.

We had a lovely weekend away, just what we needed. Back to work tomorrow so just preparing myself for mayhem 

x x x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Leanne,
Im doing okay at the moment(but okay is an accurate account of how im feeling) 
Up and down at mo  but i'll be okay thanx  How you doing honey?
Katy, Pleased help with directions worked for you hon 
Takes us about 1hr 30 on a good day  I just hope I get to start and travel their again soon (if you know what I mean) 
Hi to everyone else and wherever you are on your journey to Motherhood I'll be thinking of you all cos thats what im like, so Love and Hugs and positive vibes to you all    

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Rainbow - Hope your feelin better hun, its all very up and down and takes alot out of you emotionally, hang on in there..


Sally - Hope everything goes ok today with your scan, have everything crossed for you hun,


Leanne - Cannot believe what a week you've had, hows the HRT are you still feeling unwell, is it worth giving Care a ring.. hope you feel better soon.

Katy - Glad you found the clinic ok, when do you go and look at the one in Hull, is that Care as well..

Karen - Hows dh's gran, was the weekend good in Blackpool  

Well sure I've missed loads of people off, so Hi to the rest of the gang, will catch up again later on, 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi everyone
Just got back from Blackpool, had a lovely time thanks. Hotel was really nice and cabaret show on Fri and Sat was so good. Stuffed our faces all weekend and did the touristy things - illuminations and pleasure beach. David Tennant was so far away couldn't see him except on a big screen. 

Got our review appointment at Care at 4pm this aft so will let you know how that goes. Then back to work tomorrow.

Hi Deb Bee - Hi Scooby -  DHs gran not doing well at all, thanks for asking everyone, she is still not making much progress, we'll go to see her tomorrow as it's her birthday. Hope she at least gets a bit of herself back as she is such a lovely lady. Hope you are both ok. Glad you had a nice weekend Scooby. 

Hi Sally - Your scan sounds ok to me, you have got some decent follies and thats the main thing. I think most of mine were 11mm on the Weds and when I went back on the Fri they were 14mm and thats when they decided to do my EC the following Tues morning.  I was so convinced I had ovulated before EC and I hadn't at all, it is just one more thing to worry about isn't it  xxx fingers crossed for you, hope was good news this morning and you have lots of good sized follies. 

Hi Leanne - sorry about your horrible work thing in London and also that you are feeling so poorly.  Not long for you now, hang in there xxx  Good luck for your scan - we are all there today aren't we. 

Hi Katy - Leeds is closest to us but we hated them! and Care are lovely but worth checking out Hull in case they are lovely too! We nip down the A1 for Sheffield as it's a bit quieter than M1 and then come back up M1 a junction to avoid roadworks. Our appointment today is at 4pm so not looking forward to trying to get out of Sheffield at rush hour to come home. 

Hi Rainbow - sorry you are down at the moment, it is poo isn't it. We all know how you feel so keep telling us xxx Not long until 12th Sept and you will be getting somewhere at least. 


Hi to everyone I have missed
Lots of love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen ~ Hope you get on OK this afternoon 

Just thinking ahead does anyone fancy organising the next meet  Thought it might be easier to try and get a date sorted for October some time 

xx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

HI Everyone
Scan was OK - have got quite a few on the right hand side that are 18mm + and some that are a bit smaller. Only really got 1 on the left hand side thats a "maybe" (was about 14mm i think). The rest are really small, <10mm, so i am a bit lop-sided!  
Egg collection will be Weds morning, so HCG shot is tonight at 11pm.
Thank-you all for re-assuring me - i honestly was really worried, but i guess we all go through that.
And now its like i'm not worried about that, but now worried about EC, will they fertilise?, how many? etc etc etc!!! How rubbish!
And i have just decided after weeks of VERY healthy eating i can't be bothered to cook what i was going to cook so now waiting for fish fingers, chips and baked beans to cook!!    

Karen - how was you appt?
Leanne - did your scan go OK?
Scooby - I would be up for meeting up in Oct, don't think we are away anytime, but will need to check.

Hi to Katy, Deb Bee, Rainbow & everyone else

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ So glad your scan went ok    You all set for trigger tonight then    Just think tomorrow is an injection free day  

I think its natural to worry the whole way through, it wouldn't be the same if we didn't worry.  
All the best for Wednesday will be thinking of you.

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Yayy on those follies that are over 18mm, see there was nothing to worry about. Hope your jab goes well tonight. Dont blame you for not eating healthy, its too stressful to eat healthy all the time. To be honest i havent eaten healthy at all this time -the way i see it is that last time i did everything that i was meant to do and it didnt work so this time im doing what i want.

Karen - Glad you enjoyed the holiday hun, sounds like you had loads of fun. How did your review appointment go? Hope the traffic wasnt too bad coming home.

Scooby - Im up for meeting in October, i havent got anything planned that i can think of so anytimes good for me.

Deb Bee - Hi hun, how you doing? Still feeling a bit weird with the hrt but i need to take it so im just trying to cope with it.

Rainbow - Sorry you're feeling so up and down hun, i feel much the same myself at the moment - one day im positive, the next im crying my eyes out. I think its something we've probably all felt at some point but we're all here for you whenever you want to chat and we all understand what you're going through  .

Hello to Katy, Piper, Elliebabe, Caza, Puss and anyone else ive missed.
Well went for my scan today and everything is looking good. They wanted my womb lining to be about 8mm+ and its 11.3mm so im ready for et. Its going to be either wednesday at 3pm or thursday at 10.30am - they're not going to make the final decision til wednesday morning depending on how many survive the thaw, if they all survive they'll leave it til thursday to see which are developing the best, if only a couple survive they'll stick them back in wednesday. Got to start the progesterone tonight.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Well Done Leanne ~ that's great news, go you 

Ah you have put a smile on my face today    Will you let me know how you get on  

So far looking good for an October meet, anyone got any preference with dates    I can't do the first weekend (my birthday) or the last one (still celebrating my birthday     )


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Ta hun, just hoping they survive the thaw now - trying to keep everything crossed. I'll have to go into work on wednesday morning and wait for the call there - im gonna be fun to work with if its bad news.
Anytime at all in Octobers good for me, are we thinking of a friday night again? You doing anything nice for your birthday?

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Fantastic news Leanne!
Keeping everything crossed for both of us!     
Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - Im keeping everything crossed for us both too       .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm keeping my  for you both this week.

No plans for my birthday as yet, not sure where I will be


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Gosh its all happening om here ... 

Sally - Last injection tonight ....yippee those follies sound mighty fine to me...  EC tomorrow its sooo  exciting, will be thinking of you and all those lovely eggs... 


Leanne - Go girl, ET all set for weds or Thursday, willing them embies on for a fantastic thaw, let us know how you get on.. 

Good luck to both of you, we will all be here willing you both on...  sending you both lots of     

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girls

Sally ~ Fantastic news hun!   So pleased for you, I know how worried you were. Oooh good luck for e/c tomorrow, will be thinking of you!  

Leanne ~ Great news chick!  Well done. The hrt did it's job then! Come on them embies.. not long to go now, have everything crossed for you.  

Hi Karen ~ Glad you enjoyed Blackpool. How did your review app go?

Scooby ~ Wold love to come this time if you have another meet. Just let me know possible dates when you have them.   

Hi Deb Bee, Rainbow, Puss, Caza and everyone.  

Right off to get my tea, then a bath. First day back at work and I'm knackered! Hope to stay awake to watch Hell's Kitchen though! Anyone else watching it?

Lots of love,

Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Just wanted to pop on and say good luck for tomorrow - im sure everything will go fine and you'll get plenty of lovely eggs. What time are you in for ec hun?         .

Katy - It would be great if you could make it to our next meet, its always nice to meet new people.

Hello to Scooby, Karen, Deb Bee, Piper, Rainbow, Puss, Elliebabe, Caza and anyone else ive missed. Starting to get really nervous now about them thawing out my embies tomorrow, im gonna be a wreck at work til i get that phone call and i might be a wreck after if its not good news.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Girls
Just a quick message to say good luck tomorrow to both Sally and Leanne
I'll be think of you both.

My review appointment went fine and nothing in particular went wrong last time,  just a matter of trying again (Doc said the only thing he would do different is put me on 3 vials from the start of stimming instead of 2 next time)

Wishing you lots of lovely chucky eggs for tomorrow Sally...

...and fingers crossed for your lovely frosties Leanne

Definitely up for a meet in October, no plans for any Fridays yet, family party last Saturday of Oct, so nearly all dates fine by me. 

Hi to everyone else, will send a better msg when I am not so tired, need to go to bed! 

Love Karen


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for thinking of me girls.
Will try and get on tomorrow to let you know how it goes.
Got to be there at 10am - EC at 11am
Be thinking of you too Leanne  
Sally
X


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quick one to wish both Sally and Leanne all the luck in the world for today.  Will be thinking of you both                        

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Well i got 8 eggs in total, so fingers crossed they do their stuff overnight. 
Embryologist is ringing in the morning.
Quite sore from EC - i have to be honest, it was worse than last time! Because i had quite a few follicles on my left side, the last few were quite hard to get to so that was when it got a bit hard going if you know what i mean  But then i think i only had 2 on my right hand side so that didn't take too long thank goodness.
Anyway, had an OK afternoon, watched some DVD's and my tea is currently being made for me.
Leanne - thanks for the text updates. Hope all is well......
Will let you all know how i get on tomorrow
Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Oooh ive got my fingers crossed for you chick, im sure you'll have 8 lovely little embies in the morning. Are they doing your transfer friday or saturday? Keep us updated.         .

Had a right day today. Embryologist called me this morning and told me that 2 of my little embies had died, and out of the other 2 my 4 cell had lost half its cells and become a 2 cell, i also still had a 2 cell in tact. I spent most of the morning at work almost in tears because i thought the chances of it working had been dramatically cut. However when i got to the clinic this afternoon for my transfer the embryologist informed me that she'd made a mistake and had misread my notes. My 4 cell hadnt lost any cells and by the time i got there it had become a 6 cell. Also my 2 cell had become a 3 cell and was ready to divide again. So i went from being really disappointed this morning to being dead happy this afternoon. My embies are now back where they belong and i test on the 21st.

A big hello to Scooby, Karen, Deb Bee, Katy, Rainbow, Puss, Piper, Elliebabe, and Caza.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Sally, ~Way to go hun! 8 eggs is fab! 

Sorry to hear you're a bit sore, My e/c's were always agony so I can sympathise with you. I'm sure you will be right as rain soon, sounds like you had a lovely relaxing afternoon - thats just what you need. Get your feet up and chill. 

Good luck for the phone call tomorrow. Exciting stuff! Come on eggies, Fertilise!  

Leanne ~ Gosh what a day you've had, poor love! sooo pleased to hear your news.. your embies sound like proper little fighters. Now back with mummy where they belong.  Come on little embies snuggle in! Are you taking any time off work for the 2ww? ooh really excited for you. Hope the 2ww doesn't go too slow. Keep us updated. 

  

Take good care. 

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Katy,

Im having tomorrow off sick just to rest a bit but then im back to work. I had a couple of weeks off last time but i got dead bored and it didnt work anyway so this time i thought i might as well just go about my normal business and see what happens - i will try to avoid bending and lifting though.
How you doing hun?

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow brilliant news for both you girls Sally and Leanne  xxxx

Sally - praying they all fertilise for you, best of luck for your phonecall in morning  

Leanne - 2 week wait now eh, your brave little embies sound lovely. 

Hi to everyone, been to hospital this evening so only just had tea, DH's gran seemed to be having a good day today, Sorry I'm not in mood for long msgs so just popped on to see how things went today and nice to see its all good news

Night everyone
Karen
x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone ,
Thinking of you all (sorry its short but im feeling a little low today) 
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))To you all
    

Rainbow xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Ooooh any news yet hun, hope they've all fertilised for you, ive got everything firmly crossed for you.

Rainbow - Are you ok chick? So sorry to hear that you're feeling low at the moment. Just wanted to send you big hugs   and let you know that im here if you need to chat.

Karen - Hi hun, glad to hear that your DH's gran seems to be doing a bit better.

A big hello to everyone else too, hope you're all well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Well i've had the call........only 3 have fertilised, so we are quite disappointed 
Its less than what we got last time at this stage & we are just really worried they won't make it until the transfer tomorrow afternoon.
She said that 3 of the eggs didn't actually make it through the ICSI procedure, 2 fertilised abnormally, which leaves the 3.
I know "it only takes one" but its so hard to be positive.
So its now a waiting game - someone will phone again in the morning to let us know whats happening.
Sorry its a bit doom and gloom, but having a bit of a wobble....
Sally
XX


----------



## puss_in_boots (Feb 27, 2005)

Hello there

Many apologies for the lateness of my posting - it's been a bit like organised chaos around here!

Firstly I'd like to say a huge well done to Leanne - yesterday must have been horribly traumatic, it must be such a relief to know those lovely embies are now safely tucked up inside all warm and cosy..    Sally,  I know you're disappointed at the fertilisation rate but you have 3 little fighters who've made it there,  so finger's crossed they all get stronger with each passing hour and will be waiting for you tomorrow.  

Well,  my update!

Harry Alexander, arrived on Thur 23rd weighing 7lb,  after it was decided I'd need to be induced at 37 + 2 when they decided  I was starting with pre-eclampsia symptoms.    Going that early was a bit of a surprise to say the least,  but the birth process itself was quite calm and positive and we came home after about a day and a half on the ward afterwards.    

He's so cute I could eat him, and is very good too up to this point (can it last?   )  He's a little confused between night and day at the moment so we have wide awake sessions in the middle of the night - but one windy smile and you'd forgive them anything!

Every time I look at Harry I think what an absolute miracle it is that he's here - at 41 yrs old,  after 4 IVF cycles with increasingly poor outcomes,  we'd given up hope of having a child with my eggs and were registered and waiting for donor eggs when I fell pregnant naturally (and it still hurts to admit that age!).  I had accupuncture throughout the IVF cycles which I do think helped my body recover between them,  but the real wildcard was throwing in reflexology sessions whilst waiting for donor eggs - who knows why, but it seemed to do the trick for me!

I suppose what I'm saying here is never loose hope girls,  we have so many examples of little miracles happening just on this Sheffield thread,  and I'm sure there will be many more - I wish the best of luck to you all! 

ttfn
Puss
xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - Aww hun try not to worry, im sure the 3 you've got will all carry on dividing and you'll have some lovely embies in the morning. I can understand you being upset and disappointed though, were all here for you if you need to chat, im sending you big hugs and loads of positive vibes for those embies                                                    .

Puss - Its great to hear from you hun, im so glad that he's a good baby and that you're enjoying every minute of it. Its inspiring to hear stories like yours because i think it gives us all a little bit of hope when were feeling down in the dumps about this IF malarcky.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Leanne,
Feeling really rubbish at the moment 
Just finding it hard to accept I cant use my own Eggs! 
Wish someone could make the decision wether to use DE for me and DP 
Its all getting too much 
I wish I was as strong as you guys 
Rainbow xxx 
(((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((((Big Hugs to everyone))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Rainbow - Aww hunnie, its understandable how you're feeling and it must take a bit of time to get used to the idea of using donor eggs. Just think though if you use them and get pregnant it'll be your body thats nurturing the little embryo, and you'll have a great bond with that baby because you will have given it life - it wouldnt be there without you - so although the baby won't biologically be yours it will be totally and utterly dependant upon you and see you as its mum.
Try not to beat yourself up about being upset and down hun, we've all been there - i cant speak for everyone else but i dont personally see myself as a particularly strong person because ive spent the best part of the last 2 months in tears over my failed ICSI even though i know theres people on this site who are in a much worse position than myself. I think its totally normal to feel like that when you've been through what we've all been through.
Were always here whenever you need to chat hunnie   .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Puss ~ Thanks for letting us know the flavour of your little one   He sounds even more edible than Ben & Jerrys. You sound really happy, which is great.

Rainbow ~ Firstly  you sound really down. I can understand why but as Leanne has said I think if you do have to have DE then you will be the one carrying the baby so you will bond and it will still be yours.

Sally ~ I'm sorry your having such a hard time  your right though it does only take one and I am sure that the call in the morning will be good news. We are hear to help you through this sweetie 

Leanne ~ Hope you have enjoyed your day off sick   What infectious disease have you picked up  Seriously hope you have been taking it easy missus and not watching too much cr*p TV 

Karen ~ You sound a bit down in your posts, are you OK 

Katy ~ Hope you are well  Any plans for the weekend 

Deb Bee ~ Can't be long till you go on maternity leave  You getting excited now 

How does Friday 12th October grab you all for the next meet  Do we want to go to the same place again, just different restaurant or totally change the location  Am happy either way.

 to Rach, Elliebabe, Caza, Piper and anyone else that I have missed, brains mashed and its almost the weekend 

x x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ Big hugs sweetheart.   Like the others have said, you've got your 3 little fighters there getting stronger all the time, just waiting for the morning to see mummy. Keep believing in them, and try to keep positive. It really is quality not quantity.   I know you must be feeling dissapointed hun, but you've done really well to get this far, dont give up yet. We're all behind you 100%.   Always here for you. xxx

Leanne ~ Hope you've been resting and had a nice day at home? How are you feeling chick?

Rainbow ~ So sorry to hear you're feeling down.  I totally echo what Leanne has said - I know I have days where I get petrified It will never work and just sob into dp's shoulder, screaming it's so unfair.   Remember you are just as brave as anybody else on here and your sheer determination to become a mummy will see you through.   Always here if you want a cry/scream/rant..

Hey Scooby ~ How are you me dear? No plans for the weekend yet.. just a bottle of wine and x factor i think. very sad!   What are you up to? Well I for one can make the 12th Oct! Where did you meet last time?  

Karen ~ Glad to hear dh's gran is a bit better. How are you? Hope you're ok. xxxx

Puss ~ Wow you're little bundle sounds adorable! Congratulations. Just what we need at the minute - positive stories! Enjoy every minute.  

Hi to the rest of the gang. Hope you're all well.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replies girls.

Katy - you have nearly made me cry again (in a good way!)
Trying to be positive about things as best i can....

Must tell you something that happened today though. A friend of mine who i have not seen for AGES popped in to see me. She didn't know anything about all of this & was just driving past our house totally out of the blue so decided to see if i was in. So having opened the door (wearing pyjamas & not exactly looking brilliant), it took me a few seconds to register who is was etc. She then asked me if i was OK (must have looked pretty bad? ) At which point i told her she better come in. Anyway as i started to say "got something to tell you....."she ended up saying "god are you pregnant?" - how ironic & talk about the wrong choice of words.
Anyway, its not her fault as she didn't know about any of it, but then had to tell her top line what was going on. 
I'm OK about it, but it was just a bit of a challenge responding to the pregnant question - trying to see the irony of it all (if there is any?)

Rainbow - sorry to hear you are feeling down at the moment. I can only 2nd what Leanne has said. And you may not think it, but you are and will be strong when you need to be. Its OK to feel like this & hard as it is you will find the strength from somewhere to face everything. I go through stages of feeling like we are in a big black hole and there is no way out & all the time people around us seem to be living "normal lives" - which i think makes the whole thing even tougher. Try to keep positive though - do you fancy meeting up with us on our next night out?

Scooby - 12th Oct looks OK for me. I don't mind where we go, happy to go with the flow....

Leanne - hope those embies are settling in for the long haul.    

Well, off to have some tea, maybe back on later, if not will update tomorrow

Keep the positive vibes coming.... 

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We met at Excape before near Castleford.

Sally ~ Too right its challenging, I told my Auntie the other night that we are having problems and what we have been through this last year. She was really understanding, and even asked me what kind of support I was getting. I told her that I have a fab set of friends 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a quickie cos im gonna go to bed, all this lazing around today has made me tired.

Sally - Good luck chick for tomorrow, i bet those 3 little embies are dividing as we speak.

Scooby - Hi hun, 12th is fine for me, i dont mind where we meet. Ive watched loads of c**p tv today, dont know what im gonna put my sickness down as yet  .

Rainbow - Hope you're doing ok hunnie  .

Katy - It'll be nice to see you at the meet. Im feeling fine ta chick, feel like i never even had the transfer yesterday - to be honest though id rather have some kind of symptoms so thst i know somethings going on in there.

Big hi to Karen, Piper, Puss, Caza and Elliebabe.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Been for the transfer today.
So 2 embies back on board where they belong!
This morning there was x 2 at 2 cells and x 1 at 3 cells but when we got there the 3 cell one was still 3 cells but the other 2 had become a 3 cell and a 5 cell, so thats what they put back.
None to freeze, so fingers crossed these ones decide to stay. 
Hope you are all OK
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Just wanted to say well done. Have been thinking of you all day. Now rest up for a while and be looked after    

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - Yayyy on those embies, they sound like good ones. Hope you're getting loads of rest and hope that this 2ww goes quickly for you.

Love Leanne x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning
Hope you are all having a nice weekend

Sally - Great news that you have 2 embies on board - hope you are taking it easy      

Leanne - Same goes for you      

How are you both doing? Its really the worst time isn't it the 2WW, nothing to do but think, but we are here for you xxxxxx

Scooby - Thanks for asking if I am ok, I am fine thanks. Just so busy at work doing 2 jobs (until my replacement for my old job starts on 24th Sept), hospital some evenings to see DH's gran and attempting to start my last 2 assignments to complete my degree (have to be in for 1st Oct)...End up having a quick read on here and slumping in bed for the night! Mentally I'm fine, it's nice not to have to think about trying again until January and I'm making the most of it.  

We went to the theatre in York last night and it was brill (Terms of Endearment with Linda Gray and Suranne Jones) the whole place was sobbing, a good cry did me good. Must go more often. 

Friday 12th Oct is good for me, hope everyone can make it

Katy - I'm fine thanks how are you, hope to see you on 12th, I'm with you on the X-Factor, I love the auditions at the beginning, get bored later on with the live shows though unless theres someone I'm really rooting for

Rainbow - Sorry you're feeling down, it must be so hard for you. Come and meet up with us and have a good witter and a glass of wine (for those of us that are allowed it!) 

Puss - Congratulations on arrival of baby Harry, thanks for the update, so pleased for you, you really deserve happiness after what you have been through and you do give us newbies lots of hope xxx

Hi to everyone else I have missed
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Sally ~ Well done on your 2 lovely embies, they sound great. Hope you've got your feet up and are resting. When do you test?      

Leanne ~ How's the 2ww going for you hun? On all 3 of mine the first week wasnt too bad, but the second week really dragged, ended up going back to work and just taking it easy to get out the house.    

Karen ~ Really nice to hear from you and what you've been up to. Gosh you have been busy.   Any more news on gran?  Theatre sounds good, havent been in ages. Glad i've got an x factor buddy, I'm with you - the auditions are defo the best bits! Ant and dec are on tonight too, do you watch that? love those boys. Was in the audience last year and they are soo scrummy!  

Scooby ~ What you up to today? Owt interesting? 

Rainbow ~ How are you feeling today hun? 

Deb Bee ~ How are you and bubs? 

Not really doing much today, It started off sunny here today, but now it's raining.  

What's everyone else up to?

Chat soon,  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Katy 

My plans yesterday were to sit in the garden and enjoy our summer but there is no sun  

So have decided to spring clean the kitchen      Have been emptying cupboards and cleaning them.  Have done about half so far  

What you up to 

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Scooby,

Rain's just stopped, so I've just sent Jonathan (dp) out to wash my car! Thought he'd be watching Rugby all day, but he tells me he only watches the proper stuff - Rugby League.  

Arent you good spring cleaning your kitchen







Can you come and do mine afterwards. I absolutely hate cleaning.  What are your plans for later, you heading out or having a night in?

Don't work too hard









Just making a brew, you want one? 
xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Come and clean my cupboards Scooby!!
Whilst sat on the sofa or lying in bed have been thinking of all the jobs that need doing (that i obviously can't do!) around the house - oh well....

Feeling OK today, just tired which is stupid considering i'm not doing ANYTHING!

Plan is to take it easy for weekend, then we are off to stay with DH's Nan on Tues for a few days.
Then back to work for the 2nd week. OTD is Sun 23rd.

I never realised Channel 5 was sooo good on a Sat afternoon.....!! Watching my 2nd film now as i type....

Hi to everyone
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 

Well is everybody watchin the footy, it drives me mad... , hope everyone is havin a good weekend even if we haven't got the lovely sunshine they promised...


Sally - Congrats on the embies, good to know you've got your feet up and taking it easy, them little embies will be snuggling up now, safe and sound..  


Leanne - Cant believe they read your notes wrong, but fantastic news when you got to the clinic, and embies now on board, hope your takin it easy this weekend, and no heavy stuff when you go back to work..


Rainbow - Sorry your feelin crap, but echo everything the girls say the bubba will be growing inside you, thats were all here for if you want to rant and rave, miracles do happen, and we have had alot of sucess on this board, I had given up all hope, and know how emotional it all is, but NEVER give up....


Scooby - Cleaning cupboards, fancy doing a few more   mine could defo do with a spring clean.. , whats tomorrows cleaning, hope your havin a day off ... 


Katy - how you doing   agree with the X factor love the auditions but then think it gets boring, but have a good laff at them, that think they can sing... 


Karen - Jan is just around the corner will be here before you know it, its hard havin to wait between cycles, but you,ve got alot on at the mo, with DHs gran and your assignments, and 2 jobs.... glad you enjoyed the theatre and as you said, you should go more often...


Glad your already organising another bash, then you could get another one in for your Xmas Bash.... , hope your all sober of course  ,  Just sat here now debating on what takeaway to have   think it may have to be an indian me thinks.... cant believe how the nights are drawing in have we had any summer..... well better go and find the menu, catch you all soon, and sending lots of      for the on board Embies  


luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Any more cupboards need doing 

Have got a few left to do tomorrow, we went off to play pitch and putt with DH's cousin and girlfriend and was a good laugh 

We are off out tonight but can't decide where at the moment.

Katy ~ Must be something in the air as DH washed my car earlier and then when we got back a bird had left a nice parcel on my window  so he got rid of it  bless. You thought any more about the meet 

Sally  ~ Glad to hear your taking it easy missus. Am sure you will have a lovely time at DH's nans, no doubt she will spoil you 

Deb Bee  ~ Not long for you now. How you feeling  Have you got everything that you need yet 

Leanne ~ Hope you haven't worked too hard today lady 

Karen  ~ Can't believe your still doing 2 jobs, no wonder you don't have time to post and head straight to bed 

Rainbow ~ Thinking of you  Hope you can make the meet

Anyone got any preferences on places to eat 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Ooooh you can come and do my cupboards too, they're a right old mess. Actually now you've got me thinking about it im gonna have to clear them out tomorrow, you've shamed me into it. Tried to have a relaxing day at work today but ended up being run ragged as were short staffed and were quite busy - keep trying to tell myself that if i were pregnant naturally though id still be running round cos i wouldnt know at this point - just hoping i havent done any damage.

Sally - Hope that you enjoy it down at your DH's nans. Good to hear that you're getting plenty of rest.

Karen - Bless you, you must be so tired doing 2 jobs. Hope things are a lot easier for you after the 24th when the new person starts.

Deb Bee - Hope you're doing ok hun. I know what you mean about the nights drawing in, i hate it when its dark early, it makes me depressed.

Katy - Good on ya getting DP to wash your car. You doing anything nice for rest of the weekend?

Rainbow - Hope you're feeling a bit better hunnie, thinking of you  .

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All. Just popped on quickly to see how you're all doing,

Hope you're all having nice relaxing Sundays.  

Sally and Leanne ~ Hope you're both taking it easy and thinking positive thoughts.      

Just been out for Sunday lunch and I'm stuffed. Going to my sisters now, sunny here, so going to sit out and make the most of it!  

Catch you all soon.

Love, Katy. xxx

PS/ Looking forward to the meet ~ I'll go with the flow with regards to places to eat, love my food, so anywhere's fine with me!   R u thinking of Excape again? That would be good for me, as I'll be driving over myself, but again what ever's easiest for everyone.   Do you all live in Leeds area?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Lunch sounded good, hope you have a good time at your sisters. We all live more or less around Leeds so Excape is good for us, if it is for you. Leanne and Sally do you want to chose the restaurant 

Leanne ~ You done your cupboards  Can't blame you if you say no  Must admit I haven't finished my today either 

Not doing alot this end, bit of food shopping, have had some friends round for coffee and now just doing the









x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Yes, taking it easy  
DH has done the hoovering, the ironing, made my lunch & "helped" make dinner.
He then decided that he wanted to bake a cake!! Which he did but unfortunately its a bit doughy - the oven i think!! 
Anyway, have a tasty beef stew in the oven

Leanne - you doing OK? This 2ww business is rubbish isn't it?!    

Katy - Sunday lunch sounds yum. If we weren't having beef stew i could just eat a roast dinner now!

Scooby - hope you haven't got too much ironing to do

Karen - Hope you have had a nice relaxing weekend. You sound like you have got loads on at the moment

Rainbow - you feeling any better?

Deb Bee - Hope you're weekend has been OK....at least the weather has not been too bad (well  i haven't been anywhere other than my sofa) so i think its been OK  

What other restaurants are there are Xscape? I'm not fussy really, just don't really like Indian.

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I know the ^2WW^ stinks doesn't it  Does your DH bake cakes often  Not sure as to all the restaurants but know there is a Frankie & Bennies, Nando's, Ask (obviously) and I think DH has eaten at a Chinese there. Have you stocked up on DVD's and Books, I know that's what made my ^2WW^ to quicker 

All kitchen cupboards are now nice and clean  Glad I have finished though.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

No he doesn't bake cakes - infact he never bakes cakes!!
It was because we were talking about his mum's chocolate cake yesterday, so i think he thought he'd have a go......!!
Hopefully his Nan will have made some stuff for us when we see her next week.
Got loads of DVD's and books. Just finished reading one so now trying to get into the next one.
SallyX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh well at least he tried    You got any plans for when your at his Gran's


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Not really.
Just to chill out really. She's booked to take us out for dinner on Friday so thats nice.
Anyway, off to bed now. It hard work doing nothing  
Sally
X


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Thanks for all your kind words and support  and  
Im not sure what to say really I think time is helping me to come to terms with DE, but Dp thinks we should give up! 
We were supposed to go to the DE info evening at Nottingham on wed but im not sure if we are now 
Things have been really stressful on our relationship and this may be the last straw 
Time isnt on our side either 
Im sorry to put a downer on this thread but this is how it is at the moment 
I hope you are all well and I would love to come to the next meet depending on where it is and how easy it is to find(im from Grimsby)and im totally useless at finding places  but id like to try and give it a go 

Well  for now
Take care 
Rainbow xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Rainbow
Sorry you are still feeling so down about things.
I hope you and DP can find a way through this - although i know its probably very difficult.
The info evening at Care might still be a good thing to go to though even if you are still undecided.....
Last time we met at Xscape on the M62 - really easy to find if we end up going there again. Hope you can make it....
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...  

Are those of us at work havin Fun..... NOT, and those of us relaxin, got those feet up and takin it easy, I hope so... 

Scooby - Beginning to think your a Cleanahloic...  what with the cupboards and then Ironing, you havin a blitz on the house...Hope you ended up somewhere nice when you went out the other night, Have to say no good at pitch and putt, would probably still be there ...  


Leanne - Relax, hope your getting those feet up when you can,   and its not to busy at work for you... how you feelin... 

Katy - Sunday Lunch Yummy...  and a relaxin afternoon in the sun...Fab... 

Sally - House Husband very nice, think you should hire him out...  send him round to mine could do with a hand... ... Baking  a Cake, whats that then thought they all came ready made from the supermarket... , he sounds a treasure...

Rainbow - Sorry your still low hun, it takes an awful lot of a relationship, what we all go through, hope you manage to get to Nottingham tomorrow night,  your not puttin a downer on this thread thats what were all here for...


Well better go and do some work, Laydees, catch you all soon...

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee  ~ Not a cleanaholic at all, we have a cleaner   

Sally ~ Hope your coping OK with your  You got everything packed for tomorrow  Have a nice time.

Rainbow ~  hope you can make the meet. Am sure that things will work out just try not to worry too much

Leanne ~ You holding up OK 

 to everyone xxxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Everyone,

Sally ~ How you doing chick? Hope you have a nice time at your Gran's. 

Leanne ~ How are you sweets? Hope work's not too busy and you're relaxing when you can. 

Rainbow ~ Sorry to hear you're still feeling down,Don't you worry about being sad on here, it's what we're all here for, to support each other.  Like Sally says it might still be an idea to go to the info evening tomorrow and have a chat to the docs/nurses and see what they say.. Think there's a D/E thread on here somewhere if I can find the link.. incase you have any specific questions, someone might be able to answer them?  here you go hun ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0.Let us know if you go to the clinic, and how you get on. Big hugs.  Really hope you can make the meet, it would be lovely to meet you. 

Deb Bee ~ How are you and bubs doing?

Scooby ~ How's you? Are you worn out after all that cleaning? ; oh, just seen your post -you have a cleaner!! Ooh I would love one! 

Hello to anyone I've missed.

Spoke to Jo at Care today and I've got an app to see Dr Shaker on 19th Oct. Finally got the ball rolling!  She said I've also got to get my notes transferred from Jimmy's, which would be a lenghty process as they can be rather slow there..  Anyone else forwarded on their notes? She said they charge you £25 too! ouch.  Must say she sounded lovely, and I'm excited about seeing Dr Shaker too,  What's he like?

Love, Katy. x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ Just a quick reply as off for tea  We had to get a copy of our notes from LGI and they charged in total about £35, don't even get me started it was 35p per page and then a £10 or £15 admin fee    When we got them we then took a copy so that if we ever needed a copy for whatever reason we had them.

Dr Shaker ~ well he is just lovely, am sure the other girls will agree. I can't recommend him enough he was great with us after our last cycle and am gonna miss him this time around 

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Rainbow - Aww hunnie, sorry to hear that you're still feeling really down. Like some of the other girls have said it might still be a good idea to go to the meeting in Nottingham just to see what its like - it could help you decide one way or another. You're not putting a downer on this page at all, were all here to help one another when things are getting tough. It would be great if you could make it to the meet in October  .

Sally - Hows the 2ww going hun? Mines dragging now but keeping myself busy with work so trying not to think about it too much.

Scooby - Gosh cant believe they charged you £35 just for a bit of photo-copying, thats extortionate. I suppose they can charge what they like though cos they know if you're desperate enough to have them you'll pay anything. How you doing?

Katy - Glad you've got your appointment sorted out. Mr Shaker is lovely, he really puts you at ease.

Deb Bee - How you doing chick? You bought much for the baby yet? Have you thought of any names?

Karen - Are you still really busy hun? Hope things ease up for you at work when your new person arrives.

Hello to Piper, Puss, Elliebabe and caza too. Going to bed now because i just seem to be really shattered lately, ive been training 3 new managers from down south today and that has really worn me out as well.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you to all of you especially:
Sally, Deb bee, Scooby, Katy, and Leanne 
You have all been brilliant! I dont know what I would have done without you guys 
Im sorry im a bit flakey at times  and dont post much or send individual messages but I am there thinking about you  all every day 
Me and DP are going to Notttingham tommorrow night so im really pleased about that 
We have had a good talk and I hope we can sort things out 
I would really like to make the meet in October too(it would be nice to put a face to all of you )

Anyways got to go know
Lots of Love and Hugs to you all 

  
Rainbow xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys, 
Just a quickie, I'm soo tired today!

Scooby ~ Thank you for the info on the notes - £35! That's unbelievable.    It's a good idea to copy them, like you say incase you ever need them. I was just gonna get them sent straight to care., so thank you for that tip.  Did you have to send a written letter with yours and dp's signature on to LGI?  

Leanne ~ Sorry to hear you're feeling worn out. Really hope you are finding time to relax and chill when you get home.   Glad to hear Mr Shaker is lovely.  Looking forward to my appointment.

Rainbow ~ Hey hun, Glad to hear you've had a good chat with dp, are you feeling a bit better?   Hope the info night went well? looking forward to hearing from you.  

Sally ~ Hope you're having a nice time at Gran's and are taking it easy.

Deb Bee ~ How are you feeling? 

Karen ~ How are you hun? Still really busy? Hope things ease up for you soon.   Any news on dh's gran?  

Hi to the rest of the gang.  

Well that wasn't really a quickie!    Ha.

Going for a bath than bed not long after.  The children (in classroom) have really worn me out today.  Can't keep up!

Catch you all soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Yes I made him sign the letter before I sent it just in case they rejected it  They also wait until the cheque has cleared 

Rainbow ~ How you feeling 

Leanne ~ Hope your managing to get some rest at work   

Sally ~ You being spoilt by DH's Gran  Sending you some   

Karen  ~ How's you chick  Not long till you don't have to do 2 jobs, thank goodness 

Are we gonna say Friday 12th is a definate date then 

 to Piper, Puss, Caz, Rach, Ellibabe,


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scooby - Friday 12th is definitely good for me. Has anyone decided where were going yet? Im a bit of a fussy eater but i dont mind Ask, Frankie and bennys or Ma potters if this is ok with everyone else. Not really getting much rest at work, ive been run off my feet lately - have to say im not feeling too optimistic about the whole thing though and being busy is keeping my mind off it a bit.

Katy - Hiya hun, are you a school teacher? Just wondered with you saying that the kids had worn you out. Hope you manage to get those hospital notes sorted out.

Sally - Hope you're doing ok on your 2ww and having a nice time at dh's grans.

Rainbow - Hope you're feeling a bit better today chick.

Karen - You still really busy hun?

Deb Bee - How you doing chick?

Big hi to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ No decision has been made on which restaurant. I know your a fussy eater so do you want to chose


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby - Any of those i mentioned would be fine - im sorry to everyone that im such a fussy eater    - its a nightmare when any of my friends want to go out for a meal, they're all into chinese and Indian but i cant touch the stuff. How you doing hun?

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm fine thanks.  Do you just not like the taste of it


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi scooby - Never tasted them but i cant stand the smell, and im too much of a wimp to try anything new. If anything looks weird or smells weird i just cant eat it. I dont even eat pasta, Jamey begged me to try some the other day and i said yes but he cooked it with this tomato sauce that smelt weird (think it was the herbs i could smell) and i refused to eat it - he tried to force me and i threw a right wobbler - im weird like that.
Think it comes from the fact that my mum never cooked for us when we were kids and basically just fed us crisps and custard creams for our tea on a night - shes scarred me for life i think (could explain why im a bit fat too).

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Argh that's a shame that you can't try new things.  I was a  bit like that with certain foods, convinced I didn't like things as my mum wasn't a very good cook, but have since tried and been forced to try different foods and find that I do like them  

The places you have mentioned are fine with me though.  How about everyone else 

xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby and Leanne!

How are you both?

Scooby ~ Any Restaraunt/place to eat is fine with me. Not too keen on Indian/spicy food though.  What are the options again??  

Leanne ~ Yeah, I'm trained as a Nursery Nurse but work for the Early Years Team for my area, in and out of schools advising them what they should be doing (usually before an ofsted!) Also take classes in some of my schools, love that part of the Job.   How you feeling hun?

xxxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi katy,

Sounds like a really interesting job - i always wanted to work with kids, dont know why i didnt. In the Xscape there is Ask which is Italian, Frankie and Bennys which does pizza, steak, chicken etc and Ma Potters which is a grill place.
Im feeling ok ta, been feeling a bit down but i guess thats normal with all the drugs and everything.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Your more than half way now honey  Its only natural to have off days. Text me if you fancy a natter 

x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Scooby - Ta hun, you're a great friend. Im gonna try to be more positive for the next week, it cant be doing me much good feeling down about it all.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Leanne ~ Yeah, It's defo normal to not feel yourself during a cycle - especially during the 2ww! It's such a tense time isnt it, I always felt really anxious and quite stressed out by it all. I know you've been busy at work and are feeling tired too.   Are you at home this weekend? Maybe have a pamper day, get some feel good movies, some of your favourite food,then later have a nice soak in the bath (not too hot!) maybe do your nails and bits then curl up in bed with a good book. 

Really hoping this is your time hun. Have everything crossed for you.  

Mmmm love frankie and benny's.  Ma potters sounds good too. I'm happy to go with either of them.

xxxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Katy,

I love Frankie and Benny's too   mmmmm. 
Thanks for your reply hun, i am quite tired so thats probably not helping either. Im working saturday unfortunately but ive got sunday off so i'll have to try and have a nice relax then - thinking of going to the cinema to watch Superbad cos it looks so funny. 

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Leanne ~ Yeah Superbad looks fab! It will be good to have a giggle, and forget about things for a wee while. Have some popcorn and a hot dog for me. Cinema grub!  Dp has accused me of going to the cinema just for the food before  Which I will point out is not true, I do love my nosh but I'm not that desperate!! He He.

Looking forward to meeting you, where ever we decide.  

Keep thinking positive hun, 

Chat soon,

Lots of love, Katy. x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Morning All....   

Thank God its Fridayyyyyy, felt really tired al;l week so looking forward to a lie in tomorrow,  .. hope you've all got lots of exciting thinks planned for the weekend, don't think the weathers to good but no surprise there then... 

Scooby - Wish I'd got a cleaner, you must be very posh  , sounds like you've got your next meet organised again,   your very organised ..

Katy - 19th October nots long away..  and Dr Shaker is lovely really easy and nice to talk to... 

Leanne - Hope your still not training 3 managers you must be pooped... you make me laff with the weird food my DH's like that think his mum gave him crisp sarnies to, so meals are always a battle.. ,, not long now hun till test day hope you get some relaxing in this weekend hun... 

Rainbow - How you doing... 

Sally - Are you still away being waited on ....  Lovely

OOps better go think I should be somewhere else, Hi to everyone else will try to pop on later...

Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ No not posh at all    Its just being away with work 4 nights a week I would otherwise spend my weekends cleaning and that's not a good thing for either of us. So he hired a cleaner and now we just find other more exciting things to do at the weekend. Have you decided when you are finishing work yet 

x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Wow it's very quiet on here. What's everyone up to?  

Hope you're all enjoying your weekends.

Recently my nephew won a cycling proficiency competition at school, and we've just been to this fun day where he got presented with a bike and loads of goodies, it was fab. The local press were there and a couple of people that are famous in the cycling world (or so I'm told!) Was really proud of him.  (happy tears!)

Leanne ~ Hope you're feeling better now chick? Have you decided to go to the cinema tomorrow? Let me know if you see superbad, it looks fab.  

Scooby ~ How are you today? What you up to?  

Sally ~ Hope you're enjoying your time at Gran's and the 2ww isn't going too slowly.  

Deb Bee ~ How are you? Did you manage to get your lie in today?  

Karen ~ Haven't heard from you in a while.   Hope thing's calm down for you soon. Are you coming to the meet? 

Rainbow ~ How are you hun? How did the info night go?   Are you coming to the meet?

Anyone got any exciting plans for tonight then? 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hello Everyone

Back home now after a nice few days away. It helped take my mind off things a bit & it was nice to get away.
This 2ww is annoying me now though!   Fed up and just want to know. 
To be honest i'm not feeling very optamistic - don't feel anything apart from AF pains that come and go & feel llike that its going to start anytime....I don't know - and still another week to go until OTD - Arghhhhhh!

Leanne - how are you doing? You testing Fri or earlier?   Here are some extra positive vibes for you    

Scooby - You OK? Hope you finished all those cupboards?!  

Karen - how are you? Not heard from you in a while, hope you are OK  

Katy - Hope you are having a nice relaxing weekend  

Rainbow - Are you feeling any better?   Did you go the info evening at Nottingham?

Deb Bee - yeah still being waited on (sort of), but getting a bit bored of it actually.... 

Well better go, hope you are all enjoying the weekend.
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Sally ~ Sending you a huge  hang in there your half way there now    

Leanne ~ Great to see you last night, bet your so glad DH doesn't drink    God knows how many my DH had had   

Katy ~ We had some girls round to ours last night and the guys went to the pub and some were slightly worse for wear   

Karen ~ You OK  Haven't heard from you in a while 

Rainbow ~ You feeling better after the visit to Nottingham 

x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Aw sorry guys hope you don't think I am neglecting you - thinking of you and popping on for a quick read but don't have energy to do long posts at the mo.
Still doing 2 jobs, working 8.30 to 6 and then visiting DHs gran at hospital after work some nights, so out of the house from 7 to 8 most of the week. Weekends I am just finishing my end of course assessments - 2 more weekends after this and finished my degree so I can relax.
My great auntie died last week as well so I have been thinking about that. Also on Xenical to try and lose a bit more weight so all in all got lots of things on my mind but I am coping fine and am quite positive at the mo. Sure I will feel loads better in 3 weeks when no more studying to do and when the replacement for my old job starts I can go on my proper shift which is 10-6 Mon-Fri. 
My house is a right disgrace as not cleaned it properly for weeks.
I am looking forward to our meal out, Frankie and Benny's good for me but I am happy going anywhere. 
I am keeping fingers crossed for Leanne and Sally on your 2WWs
Lots of love 
Karen


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Went to the ED info evening last Wed 
We are going to go for it  We just need to find the extra funds Didnt realise it would be so pricey 
We had a good talk and as its the only option for us we have decided we will find a way to do it 
Katy, Sally and Scooby Thanks for all your messages of support and everyone else I havnt named 
I would love to come to the meet but I dont know my way around 
Would it be in Sheffield I have heard a few names/suggestions but I dont know where they are Sorry for being Flakey 
Talk soon
Love and Hugs to you all
Rainbow xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Rainbow* ~ They say where there's a will there will be a way   Hoping that you find the money so you can get started. No the meet is going to be at Excape, Castleford which is Junction 32 of the M62 would be great if you can make it.

*Karen* ~ Thanks for letting us know you are ok, was worried about you. So sorry to hear about your Auntie  You really are going through it at the moment, here if you need a chat.

*Only 26  ........ days to go *​


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Scooby,
Is Excape like meadow hall?
Is it easy to get to?
I know my way to Castleford 
Rainbow xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sort of    There are two parts to it the main food bit and across the road there is an shopping outlet, can't remember what its called now.  But you turn off the M62 and then the road bears to the left and then you come to a roundabout and the Escape is in front of you with loads of car parking.

xx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks for that 
I have just done a route of the AA route planner and ive got to the leave m62 at jcn 32 sign posted Castleford, Pontefract, then im to take 3rd exit onto park rd A639 entering Castleford
Am I close?
Rainbow xx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sounds pretty good to me.  Whereabouts do you live


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Sally - Glad you enjoyed your few days away hun, sorry to hear you're not feeling optimistic though. This IF stuff is so hard isnt it. I was worried because id not had any pains or anything but i think i spoke too soon because since friday now ive been having terrible AF pains, mixed with sharp, shooting pains at times as well - woke up this morning and my (.)(.)'s were killing too. Lets just both hope that pains are a good sign for both of us. I think im gonna test a day early - only because thursday is my day off and if its bad news then i can stay at home and cry. Are you testing early too?

Katy - Hi hun, went to see Superbad - it was ok, wasnt as funny as i thought it was gonna be but still made me laugh a bit. It just seemed a bit slow in getting going. Its great news about your nephew winning a bike - we never got prizes like that at my school.

Scooby - Hiya chick, it was lovely to see you last night. Glad Dave enjoyed himself even if he did get a bit drunk - Jamey keeps going on about what a good time he had and how hes got some new friends now.

Rainbow - Glad you're feeling a bit better hun and that you're gonna go ahead with the donor eggs. It'll be lovely if you could make it to the meet.

Karen - Aww bless you hun, you sound like you're run off your feet at the moment. So sorry to hear about your great auntie too, you've definitely not had it easy lately have you. Sending you hugs  .

Deb Bee - How are you doing chick? Got rid of those managers now that i was training - it was making me really tired, only a week left at work and then i get a week off yayyy.

A big hello to everyone else ive missed too. Been a bit worried today - realised i forgot to take my hrt tablet last night so im panicking now that ive done some harm - do you think missing one tablet could hurt my embies if they've managed to implant? Ive been feeling really sick and dizzy today which im thinking could be because my hormones will be all over the place now. Gonna try not to worry about it cos theres nothing i can do about it now.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ I just had to respond to you  I don't think that missing one tablet is gonna make much difference but if your still worried then call the out of hours number and see what they say. Dave also commented on what a good time he had and how nice Jamey is. Guess we will be seeing alot more of each other then    Will arrange that Sunday Lunch soon. Are you going away in your week off 

x x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby - We might go away for a day out but not got any plans as yet, Jamey's working beginning of the week so ive got a bit of time to myself. Definitely have to go out for sunday lunch sometime soon.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Leanne
Not sure if i am testing early - undecided at the moment. If i do, probably Thurs or Friday
I go back to work tomorrow but then have Thurs / Fri and next Mon / Tues off because i wanted to be able to be at home - whatever happens.
Still got AF pains, just dull ache really - but boobs are normal!
So who knows....., but here's some more positive vibes for both of us:

                

Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally - Ooooh we could end up testing on the same day, i really, really hope its good news for both of us. Im keeping everything crossed for us both and sending us some positive vibes too                .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne and Sally  * ​
            ​
                                ​
*Sending you all the luck in the world
 * ​


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Lets hope all that babydust does the trick then!
Sally
X


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi Guys... 

Hope everyone had a relaxin weekend, everyone seems really busy lately or really tied up in things...  

Leanne - Hope your not as tired.. roll on this week then you can be off Relaxin..  My mate went to see Superbad said it was really funny so get yourself off, will do you good.. 


Scooby - Hopin to finish work 2 Nov if i can last that long resembling an elephant now... 

Karen - Nice to hear from you..  sorry to hear about your Great Aunt... you've been soo busy hope in a couple of weeks it quietens down for you..  

Rainbow - Yippe, glad your going for it  you sound really positive,  you'll find the money, no matter how you will, I Know.... 

Sally - Bored, must be the day time tv.... , your half way there now, hang on in there... 

Katy - Sounds like your nephew did well, I cried at my neices dance show, what are we like.... 

Well sounds like the food at your next meet is nearly sorted have abit of everything, starter in one, mains in another and puds in another sounds like a good idea to me.    well it does involve FOOD.... 

Leanne / Sally - Lots of          

heading your way laydess...



Well better go catch you later
Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Thanks to all of you for your words of support 

Scooby, Im in Grimsby, North East Lincs so its a bit of a hike But i'll try to make it 

Just a bit scary when venturing out into the unknown  
But I still hope to make it 
Maybe we could PM mobile numbers nearer the time just in case I end up lost? 

Anyways Good Luck to you all,
Hoping to hear some good news from some of you soon   so sending you all some   

Rainbow xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Well first day back at work today, so only popping on quickly as really tired.
Had loads of emails to catch up on, on now feels like i have not been away!
Still got AF pains - really not sure what to think at the moment.
Anyway, best go
Sally
XX
PS Leanne - hope you are doing OK, not long to go now!


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Hope you're all ok!
Have just got back off our holidays and wanted to pop on and wish Leanne and Sally loads of luck for your tests
      
Fingers crossed that you both get lovely bfp's!
love Piper x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Piper ~ Where have you been on your hols  More importantly did you have a good time 

Leanne and Sally ~ Hang in there     we are behind you 100%

x x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a sprinkling for Leanne and Sally

        ​
                   ​
Have we decided on Frankie & Bennies then 

Hope everyone else is OK.


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone 
Ive got my appt at Care Sheffield to discuss ED on the 1st November! Seems ages away and cant come too soon  Ive also got my name on the waiting list 6 to 12 months they rekon(which I thought wasnt too bad.
Hope everyone is okay?
Can anyone give directions to Frankie and Bennys please? I will need them from the entrance to Excape as im not familiar with the area 
Love and Hugs to everyone

Rainbow xxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

How are you all,

Sally and Leanne  ~ Hope you're both okay,ooh not long to go! Are you both testing tomorrow? Wishing you all the luck in the world..  Let's get some more bfp's on here! Thinking of you both.   

Deb Bee  ~ How are you doing? Wow Nov 2nd will be here in a flash! How long will you have off before bubs due date?

Hi Scooby ~ How's you? Yeah frankie and Benny's is fine with me. Really looking forward to it. 

Rainbow ~ Great news about your appointment.  Really pleased for you.  Glad you're hoping to come to the meet, it will be lovely to meet you all properly!

Hi Karen, Puss, Piper and everyone. 

Really busy this week. My car is poorly ~ something to do with the engine. Gonna cost nearly £800 to repair. not a happy Bunny.  Also trying to get Jimmy's to release a copy of my notes. Nobody seems to know how to do this.  But they know the price alright - £40! Grrr. Reckon I'll have to have the cheapest thing on the menu at our meal at this rate! Oh Dear. 

Chat soon.

Love, Katy. xxx

[fly]Good luck Leanne and Sally! [/fly]


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Just a bit of a quickie cos im having a nervous breakdown here thinking about testing tomorrow - i actually feel sick to the stomach thinking about it cos i know its gonna be bad news and im gonna spend the whole of tomorrow in tears. Keep thinking i should just go do it now and get it over with but at the same time i dont want to spend the rest of the night crying - why does this have to be so hard?

Sally - Good luck with your testing hun, ive really got my fingers crossed for you               .

Katy - Sorry your cars gonna cost a fortune to fix.

Rainbow - If you just go in the entrance of xscape Frankie and Bennys is just in front of you.

Scooby - Frankie and Bennys sounds good to me.

Big hi to everyone else too.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Aww, Leanne hun, you can do this! It's perfectly natural to feel terrified just before testing sweetheart, just remember we are with you all the way, whatever the outcome.    Keep positive, Its not over yet, You could be posting tommorow to tell us you got that bfp! Hold on to that though tonight. xxx

Fingers and toes tightly crossed for you.            

Love and hugs, katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Evening 

Leanne ~ Have sent you a PM honey  It will be fine, I know your stressing but its only natural. Call me if you need anything    

Sally ~ Not sure when your testing but sending you lots of    

Karen ~ Hope work isn't running you to ragged. How's DH's Gran doing 

Rainbow  ~ You can't fail to miss Frankie & Bennies once you are in the building. We met last time at the bottom of the escalators which is directly infront of you. Glad your coming. Great news on your appointment, November will be here before you know it 

Katy ~ £40   and I thought LGI was expensive  Plus your car its gonna be an expensive week  Thankfully Frankie & Bennie's isn't too expensive.

Do you think we need to book a table 

Nowt much this end to report, just plodding on waiting for  next month then we start again 

Love to you all x x x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Yayyy its a BFP, i cant believe it. Im absolutely gobsmacked and thats not like me. Done 2 tests so far just to double check and they both say the same thing, BFP.
Im off into town soon to buy some more tests - well you cant be too sure can you, Yayyyy.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~       ​Congratulations on your   we are both so pleased for you both.

Don't buy too many tests today     Enjoy being on   you deserve it

Wishing you a happy, healthy eight months ahead

x x x x x ​


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Woo hoo!

Congratulations Leanne!     

So so pleased for you hun. 

Well done!!

     Yayyy!

All my love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Dear Leanne

A very big congratulations on your BFP, take care for the next 8 months, enjoy, it goes so quickly.

Again congratulations.

Elliebabe and Oliver xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

YAYYYY!!!!  

Brilliant news Leanne - Congratulations! So pleased for you 
Love Karen
xxxx


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Wow Leanne a 
Im so pleased for you both 
Enjoy the next Eight months Hon and sending you loads of Baby glue 
Hi to everyone 
Love and Big Hugs
Rainbow xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne   

Thats Fantastic news,   Sooooo pleased for you and your Hubby, Well done absolutely fabby news....     

Take Care of yourself, Relax and Enjoy... 


Luv

Deb Bee x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Congratulations Leeanne!!   
What fantabulous news!! 
Wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy
love Piper x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Leanne - thats brilliant news!  
Soooo pleased for you!

Sorry i didn't get on yesterday to post.
I have tested early & although there is a line, its VERY feint. So I am preparing myself for a BFN.
I have done some ultra sensitive ones (detect from a level of 10) = a "clearish" but feint line.
Also did a Clear Blue & First Response & a Sainsbury's own - lines on all but they are VERY feint.

So i am just trying to hold on until Sunday.... 
Wish me luck....

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

Dont give up hope chick - a line is a line and considering you've had a faint line on all the tests you've done id say thats a great sign. Fingers crossed it darkens up over the few days hun. How are you doing?

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sally,
I tested throughout all my cycles. I used acon 10miu hpt's and I found that it was a long while til i got a nice dark line (and as you know i had 2 in there!!). Also the line took ages to appear (definitely not the time scale on the instructions). I can also reassure you that if an embryo hadn't started to implant then there would be no line faint or otherwise. 
Not sure how many days you are, but it sounds like good news to me! Will keep everything crossed that that line gets darker for you.
Take care and try and stay positive
love Piper x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Well it would help if i could spell the word faint!!  

Piper - I am 14dpt (2dt) today - so official test date is Sunday (16 days)

Leanne - I am OK, thanks. Just going into "self preservation" mode i think. Also started with an upset tummy today, so been running to the loo lots (sorry tmi!!), so hungry but can't eat anything  
Have you rung Care / got date for 1st scan yet - is that what happens now?!

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Just wanted to hang on in there, as Leanne has said a line is a line.

Love to you all, much dash.


x x x x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sally,
lol Didn't even notice your sp mistake!! 
The lines sound good to me, especially as you've tried the different brands. I doubt that all of them are 10miu, the majority i think are 25miu or more. Will stay positive for you and keep everything crossed for Sundays official test.
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

Yeah i phoned Care yesterday and have got a scan date of 9th October. I really think that you're gonna have some good news to celebrate on sunday cos like piper says if they hadnt started implanting there wouldnt be a line at all           .

Just going into slight panic mode and wondering if anyones got any ideas that might help. I run out of my cyclogest on wednesday, when i spoke to Care yesterday they said that they're just gonna send me a prescription that i can get from my local chemist - however just been reading a thread on peer support and apparently theres a shortage of cyclogest because of manufacturing problems. Does anyone know of anywhere else i might be able to get some from if i cant get any from the chemist? Jameys gonna ring Care in the morning for me cos im at work - just hope they can help me get some, dont know what im gonna do if they cant.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ I really don't know what to suggest apart from calling Care. I would offer you mine but I don't have any left   If there is a shortage then surely there should be something else they can prescribe. Try not to worry.

xxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh wow we may have 2 BFPs at this rate!        
Looking good for you Sally with all thos faint lines, only 14 days so very early yet 


Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning

Leanne ~ Have seen a post on Peer Support and they took their prescription to the pharmacy at the hospital, do you have a prescription 

Hi Karen 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi All,

Leanne  ~ Congratulations again sweetie.  Did Jamey manage to ring Care? Could they prescribe something else?

Sally  ~ Like the others have said hun - a line is a line, however faint it is! Really hope those lines get darker for you, have you done any more tests, or are you being good and waiting for tomorrow?  Sending you lots of luck.   

Hey Scooby ~ Did we manage to book the table hun? In all this excitement I cant think straight! 

Hi Deb Bee, Karen, Rainbow, Piper How is everyone? Hope you're all well. 

Enjoy your weekends.

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Managed to get my prescription problem sorted. Luckily Care got me all my drugs from ADS and they arrived this morning so i was panicking for nothing. Dont know whether they knew there was a problem with the supply or whether they just decided it was easier to get me them from the same place but its sorted so im happy. Got a lovely invoice for £155.00 though - mind you its a small price to pay i suppose so i wont complain.

Sally - You done anymore tests hun? Ive got a really good feeling about you - i bet by tomorrow you've got some lovely dark lines.

Karen - Thanks for the PM hun, ive PM'd you back.

Big hi to Scooby, Katy, Rainbow, Piper, Puss, Elliebabe, Caza, Deb Bee and anyone else ive missed. Hope you're all having lovely weekends. Cant wait to see those of you who are coming to the meet in October.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi
Well i have done the Care test......
There is a line. 
But i am really not convinced.   Its quite faint (don't have to hold it up to the light or anything) & it didn't appear straight away - took about 2 mins.
So since last Weds night when i started to do these blinking tests, there are lines on all, all quite faint, but not getting darker.

Not sure what Care will say - any thoughts?

Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Sally,

I wouldnt panic chick, if you dont need to hold it to the light then i would say you've definitely got a line, and if you've had a line on all of them then you've definitely got some hcg there and in my book that means you must be pregnant.
Some tests dont have as much ink in them as others so that could be one reason why they're faint. Also your embies could've been late implanters which would explain why it might be a bit faint. Id say 2 minutes is an ok amount of time for your line to show up because most tests say to read after 3 minutes.
Hope you're ok hun, i can understand why you're worrying because this is so stressful - im probably even more stressed out now ive got the positive cos all my symptoms i had last week have now disappeared and thats panicking me - done 7 tests so far and they're still showing positive but i just dont feel pregnant - im almost wishing morning sickness on myself just so ive got some signs everything is ok.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Leanne
I totally agree with everything you have said, i think its just something in my head thats saying "we can't be that lucky"
My boobs have been a little bit sore (but only when i poke them) so i don't "feel" anything either, other than AF twinges.
Did you speak to a nurse when you rang Care or just reception lady?
I think i want to speak to a nurse to discuss faint lines!
Sally
X


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi hun,

I spoke to a nurse and she arranged the date for my scan. I think you should definitely ring them first thing in the morning and see if theres any way that they can do you a blood test because you're so worried. I was talking to my friend the other day who got pregnant naturally - after she missed her period she got a negative, tested a few days later and still got a negative on the hpt - it wasnt until she went to the docs and had a blood test that they confirmed it was a pregnancy. i think you have to be careful with the hpt's because they can be unreliable.
I still think that from what you've said though that you're pregnant and im praying that we both go on and have healthy pregnancies. I still cant stop worrying about my symptoms going away though - i was having really bad AF pains til about wednesday and sore boobs on and off - but not a sausage since - why does this have to be so hard?
Sending you loads of positive vibes                                   .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Can I say congratulations  I think we can, well done chick  What brand of test are you using  How about one of those digital ones that actually says pregnant, would that put your mind at rest  I think it sounds like a line and its coming up within the given time, so well done 

Leanne ~ How you feeling  So glad you got the bullets sorted, one of the girls mentioned yesterday that she thought she had a couple of boxes so was gonna check and then let you know but it sounds like you have got it sorted. Phew 

Katy ~ No I haven't booked a table, do you think we should 

Karen ~ How's you  Is this your last week at doing 2 jobs  Bet your relieved honey 

Rainbow ~ Hope your having a good weekend.

Best get my  in gear and sort out the







and then hit Asda. Having a roast dinner this end if anyone fancies 

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I don't know why it has to be so hard!!!!!!!!! But it is!!!!!!!!!!
I post on the Care BB as well, & i have had replies that "no symptoms" are OK & have gone on to produce lots of healthy babies.
And its still very early on in the process isn't it....
I am going to try very hard not to wee on any more sticks today, but might buy another for tomorrow morning
I hope we both go on to have healthy pregnancies too............
                      
Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Scooby!
I have done:
Clear Blue - 1st test faint, 2nd test yesterday, still faint but came up quicker
First Respone
Early Bird
Sainsbury's own
Acon early detection (off internet)
oohhh and the official Care one

Not obsessive then.....
S
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - You're as bad as me for those pee-sticks, i bet we're keeping them in business. Its cost me a blumming fortune so far.

Scooby - Morning chick, ive got to do washing and supermarket too - sounds like we'll both have an interesting day    not.

Love Leanne x


----------



## xxTonixx (Jan 5, 2006)

Sally - I dont get time to post on this thread much anymore but just wanted to let you know that up until morning sickness kicked in at 6 weeks I too had no symptoms AT ALL!! 

All the best for yet another Care baby or two!!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally  ~ Sounds like you have done most of them


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Gosh Sally it's so hard isn't it this waiting game, all you can do is try and get in for a blood test and also take another test each morning until it gets darker which I think it is very likely to do      
Thinking of you, love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ It's looking good hun!   Are you going to ask for a blood test? Wishing you lots of luck,        Not that you need it ~ Really do think it's a bfp for you!    


Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening all
Sorry been neglecting you all, still busy working on my assignment but my replacement at work starts tomorrow so getting back to normality very soon. In fact after next weekend should be lady of leisure again. House is a right mess so first job will be to have a big clean up and sort out the garden...

Leanne - So pleased for you, your scan only seems like 2 minutes away! I bet your DH is so happy too. You've given me lots of hope for my next go anyway so thanks for that xxx

Sally - Hope you are ok, thinking of you, are you working tomorrow or got some time off? Think we are all the same with the pee-stick obsession aren't we 

Katy - Will be nice to meet you at our night out. Looking forward to it. 

Scooby - Not long until you get started - lets keep fingers crossed for a run of good luck for our gang. Yes I am relieved at work calming down (hopefully) thanks. Just got to train up my replacement but I've worked with him before and he is brill so should have no problems there

Hiya Rainbow, Piper, Toni, Deb Bee and anyone else I have missed
Lots of love
Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sally,
It certainly sounds good to me   Most people don't get any symptoms until about 6wks and some are lucky enough not to get anything at all. One of the ladies i chat to on the care board had no symptoms at all and said to the sonographer, well i've had no sickness so theres definitely only 1! And yes you've guessed it she is now mummy to twins 
You can ask for blood tests, but now you are charged for them. They may not give you a definitive answer either, so thats something to think about. Would you rather wait and see or will the not knowing anything drive you mad. I'm sure you know which category you come into!
Sending lots of     to you!
Sending the rest of you lovely ladies lots of love and hugs
Piper x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Morning everyone,

Sally - Have you talked to the nurse yet. Ive got everything crossed for you hun               .

Love Leanne x


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hiya All... 

Gosh this is all sooooo exciting...

Sally - Sounds pretty good to me, my tests and I did a few were very faint, thought I was imagining the line and had to hold mine up to the light, so sounds good to me hun....  what have Care said....


Leanne - Still on cloud nine  , are we grinning madly...... hope your takin it easy... scan day not far away....


Sorry no personals very busy at work at mo, will try to pop on again soon....

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry girls - its not good news  

Did another clear blue this morning which did have a faint line. Also did another cheapo test  (cost me £1!!!) & you could hardly see the line at all on that.
So rang Care & because i am supposed to be going away with work tomorrow they said it was probably best if i had a blood test so "i just know". So went and had that done & while i was there nurse asked me if i wanted to have another go using one of their tests - which i did, but this time NO LINE!!
Sooooo, all in all pretty sure it has been a bio-chem and blood test should confirm (won't get that until the morning)

Was doing really well until Dr Shaker saw me and the nurse looking at the pg test - so he started to be nice to me & that made me cry!!! Rubbish!

So thats it really......I have to say the nurse that i saw today & the reception lady (was crying whilst paying for my blood test to prove i am not pregnant!!!   )  were brilliant, i suppose they must be used to it, but even so.....

We even have our review appt with Dr Shaker tomorrow. It would have been end Oct / beginning of Nov, but they had a cancellation for 11am tomorrow. I think they were worried it might have been a bit too soon, but personally i would rather just get on with it, so thats the plan.

Have also got to go away with work tomorrow to Ireland (fly out tomorrow night, back very late Weds pm), so not ideal timing, but best to keep busy i think.

Sorry, seem to be rambling.

Thank-you all for your support over last few days & i'm sure i can count on you over the next few weeks / months / however long it blinking takes!

Chat later
Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ Oh hun I dont know what to say. I'm so sorry. Words really arent enough at a time like this, Really wish i could give you a hug  

You've been through so much in the last few days. It's so bl00dy unfair i could cry.

Of course you can count on us, we're always here for you chick. We'll get through this together. Really glad the nurses looked after you well today, and you can have a good chat tomorrow with dr Shaker, who will look after you too no doubt.   

Look after yourself and dh.

All my love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Sally - Im so, so sorry hunnie to hear what you've been through today. I was really praying it was going to be a positive for you. I feel like i could just cry for you right now, as katy says this is so unfair.
Were all here for you if you need to cry, shout, scream or rant. Thinking of you hun and sending you big hugs    .
I hope that you manage to get something positive out of your review appointment tomorrow. Again, im so sorry chick.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Am so sorry to read your post  words are just not enough. I can't believe this has happened  Of course you can rely on our support that's what we are here for and you will get there sweetie 

 Leanne and Katy ~ Must dash things are busy at work 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Scooby and Leanne,

How are you both.? Hope you're ok, Sorry to hear you're busy at work Scooby.  What time do you finish?

Karen ~ Glad to hear things will be calming down at work for you, you have been a busy little bee! Yes, looking forward to meeting you too hun, will be a good night.

Deb Bee ~ Hope you're not too busy at work. Are you counting down the days til your maternity leave...

Rainbow ~ How are things over in sunny Grimsby?!

Piper ~ How are you and your babes doing?

Well, had an app at Jimmy's today (just a follow up to discuss my lap and dye I had in July) and to ask them whats going on with my flipping notes! Turns out i've now got to send a written letter to *another* person/department asking for them, then fill in a pile of forms, send in a photograph of me and dp, and a cheque for £40 ... then see what happens. the woman i spoke to said it would be a really lenghty process, so it looks like I will have to put my app back at Sheffield til I get them.  Did you have problems in getting yours, Scooby? Was quite sad leaving the acu for the last time, my cons had tears in her eyes and gave me a hug and wished me well, and all the nurses came out to say bye, must say i was getting quite emotional as i left. feel like that place has (unfortunately) become my second home over the last 2 years! Dp in Spain with work so i was on me own too, oh dear, get the violins out. 

On a happier note, drove into Xscape on way home, to see where it is, was gonna go in for a starbucks but it was raining!  Anyhow got very excited bout our meet. Not long to go now!

Big hugs again to Sally. Thinking of you sweetheart.  Here if you need to chat...

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy  ~ I hate to say it but getting our notes from LGI was a breeze in comparison to you. We just had to write to them enclose a cheque and then when the funds had cleared and the next available photocopier operator was available they copied them and sent them out to us. We got them within 2 weeks of asking.

So glad you know where you are going for the meet, if your anything like me I can't stand going somewhere where I haven't got a clue where I am going, I get all flustered. Thank goodness for Sat Nav is all I can say   

Will be finishing quite late tonight but staying in hotel so at least I won't be travelling back too far 

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for your replies girls.
Had a few more tears but its only because i am reading nice things that you are all saying.
Gone into cleaning mode - done the hoovering, mopped the floors, cleaned kitchen, about to do ironing AND made Lancashire Hot Pot for tea! 

Katy - i can't believe this hassle with getting your notes. Stuff like that makes my blood boil!!   You'd think with something like this, the system would be easy for you. Keep trying & pester them every day if you have to...!

Leanne - thanks for your kind words. I think it was always going to be difficult if this situation occured, but you are proof that it can work, so keep hold of those little embies & i wish you all the luck in the world for the next 9 months!  

Scooby - hope you finish work soon. I am away tomorrow too, so need to pack my bag in a bit.

Back later.......
Sally
XXX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Sally
So sorry my dear, thinking of you xxx
Love Karen


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Sally,
So sorry to hear this hun.
(((hugs)))
love Piper x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

This is horrible
Care have just phoned - HCG level yesterday was 22.8. 
So very low (range is apparently 5-75 at this stage - personally thought it needed to be higher than 75, but anyway....)
So very much in limbo land - need to go back on Thurs am for another blood test (will get result Friday)
She said it was on the low side, and shouldn't get hopes up (i'm not).
And i really don't want to be away from home tonight....
Not happy  
Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ Am not sure what to say  please stay strong you never know what can happen   

Thinking of you

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks Scooby
Was just debating ringing work and telling them i am not going, but that is going to cause lots of problems, so just going to go i think. Trying to tell myself that is the best thing to do
Off to pack my bag now, so won't be back on until Thurs / Fri
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All... 


Sally - As scooby said not sure what to say, but am thinking about you, and were all here for you no matter what...

Katy - Cannot believe the trouble your having with your notes, are they under lock and chains at MI5 or something, why is it so difficult, not fair that you'd have to move your Care appt.... 

Leanne - How you feelin  , hope your not doing to much at work... bet you and Dh are thrilled  

Scooby - Sounds manic at work for you... are you home today? not long till the big meet, at this rate a Xmas Bash is defo on the cards as well.... 

Rainbow - Hows things....  


Karen - Hows you, hows work going... 

Hi to everyone I've missed am sure there will be loads, brain not in gear today but HELLO ALL.... 

Catch you all later

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Sally - So sorry that this isnt simple for you and that its making you feel terrible. Ive really got my fingers crossed for you that those figures go up in the next couple of days - you never know, i can understand you not wanting to get your hopes up though hun. Im praying for you               .

Deb Bee - Hi hun, hope you're ok. Have you finished work yet? Ive got this week off work hun so im just trying to rest a bit.

Katy - I cant believe Jimmy's - they're definitely not making it easy for you are they. Its different though when they're charging you thousands for treatment.

Scooby - Seems like you're dead busy at work at the mo. Hope it slows down a bit for you.

Rainbow - How you doing chick?

Karen - I bet its great now that your replacement has started.

Hi to Piper, Elliebabe, Caza, and Puss too. Im in absolute agony today, i have a dodgy hip and back that gets really inflamed and its flared right up again, only thing is i cant take anything for it - my normal medication is a definite no-no. Seen a doctor who was as much use as a chocolate teapot, wanted her to refer me to an osteopath but she wouldnt - instead she just prescribed me co-codamol, im sure i cant take that either. Sorry whinge over, just sat here feeling all sorry for myself, feel like an old lady.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ Just sending you a huge  Phone Care and see what they say you can take. Have you got a wheatbag or hot water bottle, you could put that on your hip and see if that helps.

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Scooby - Yeah i was thinking of getting my hot water bottle out but it never seems to do much for me. Only thing that helps are some really strong anti-inflammatories they prescribe me but i cant take any anti-inflammatories at all, not even ibuprofen. Im gonna just try to cope with - its just lucky that ive got this week off so i can have a bit of a rest.
Hope you're ok hun.

Love Leanne x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

Oh Sally ~ So sorry to hear your latest news, this must be so tough for you. Thinking of you and dh, Let us know how you get on... 

Leanne ~ ooh that pain sounds nasty, Did you ring Care to see if they can recommend anything. Hmm, I'm not sure what to suggest, apart from like Scooby says - a hot water bottle or a warm bath? Glad you've got this week off. Take it easy and get lots of rest. 

Scooby ~ How are things at work today? Hope you're not to busy. Yeah - I'm with you, hate driving where I've not been before. Haven't got a sat nav either.  Dp is actually from Leeds and I've been to Xscape (well the shopping outlet) quite a few times before - but he's always driven and I haven't taken a bit of notice. Too busy deciding which shops to hit first! 

Hello Karen, Deb Bee, Piper, Rainbow 

Finished work early today, so decided to cook a nice vegetable soup. (Delia recipe)Got chopping me veg, whacked it in my saucepan with the stock, then checked the recipe and it said place the soup in the oven for 3 HOURS!  To make the veg nice and tender, Oh my god its not gonna be ready til 8 o clock now!! 

Chat to you all soon.

Love, a hungry Katy. xxx


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Hello ladies,
Sally, really feel for you hun, you are in my thoughts. praying for a miracle.
Leanne, I had a car accident when I was 13wks and was prescribed cocodomol (sp), also when I was breastfeeding i was prescribed a drug called tramacet that i found to be wonderful!! Might be worth an ask!
Take care all
love Piper x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hi Ladies
How are you all doing this evening? I am fine, posted my assignment today so a big weight off my mind. Work is fine but still rushed off my feet due to people ringing in sick.
My DH is just cooking me a steak dinner yummy
Hope you are all ok, have a nice evening
Love Karen


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

HI ALL i wondered if i cam join in i am stimming at the moment i go (oviously   ) to care sheffield but i am going to have my egg collection in nottingham as i am a puff and need all the drugs i can get i am looking forword to getting to know some of you 

loads of luck and fairy dust
sam (sunny24)xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....  

Sam - Hi welcome to the thread  .. all go for you at the mo with stimmin lovely stuff are you on the short or long protocol, 

Leanne - hope your back and hip is feeling a bit better, and that the hot water bottle helped, hope your takin it easy.. why the chocolate teapot woman couldn't refer you,  

Sally - Thinkin about you...

Katy - How was the soup Delia.... , thats why its always better to get it in a Tin.... ,, only jokin bet it was lovely... 


Karen - Are all your assignments finished now...  , people here seem to have a sicky bug thats going around...lovely.... steak tea sounds yummy... 


Scooby - Hows work going, is ot getting any better you seem to have been really busy lately at work, hope your lookin after yourself... 

Not long now till your Meet, and all that lovely food.... ...well better go am supposed to be at work...
Catch you soon, Hi to everyone else

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sam ~ Course you can join us  Catch you later, just off to a meeting

Girls ~ Do you want me to book the table  If so is 8pm OK with everyone  Not long now   

Sally ~ sending you  thinking of you sweetie.

xx


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

thanks girls for the welcome

deb bee,  i am on the long pro this time i did the short last time and it had to be cancelled due to my hormones dropping  xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Sally - Hiya hun, hope you are doing alright. Thinking of you  .

Karen - Bet its a massive weight off your mind now that you've got that assignment finished.

Sam - Hiya chick, really hope this treatment works for you, sending you loads of positive vibes           . Were all meeting up at xscape on friday 12th October - you ought to come along, it'd be great to meet you.

Deb Bee - The back and hips still playing up a bit, although not quite as bad as it was beginning of the week but thats probably because ive done nowt but sit on my bum all week. Im sure it'll flare back up next week when im back at work and on my feet all day. How are you doing hun? Are you getting all excited now.

Scooby - 8's fine for me chick, it'd be great if you could book it. Im looking really forward to it.

Katy - How you doing hun?

Rainbow - You alright chick?

Piper - Thanks for letting me know that Co-Codamol is ok to take, i havent taken any yet but at least i know i can if it gets really unbearable again.

Big hi to Puss, Caza and Elliebabe.

Love Leanne x


----------



## sunny24 (May 25, 2005)

leanne i would love that thanks, where abouts in wakefield are you from ?


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girlies,

How is everyone?

Hi Sam ~ Welcome to the thread. Everyone's really friendly! Looking forward to getting to know you. 

Sally ~ Thinking of you hun... hope you're ok. xxx

Leanne  ~ Glad the pain has eased off a bit for you, it sounded nasty. How are you feeling otherwise? Have you enjoyed your week off?

Scooby  ~How are you? 8pm's fine with me too hun. Looking forward to it. 

Karen ~ Glad to hear your assignment's all finished. Well done! Has work eased off now hun, or is it still all go?

Deb Bee ~ The soup was lovely ta! Really tasty and fat free too! will defo make it again, it's just a shame it takes so flipping long to cook!  How are you doing?

Hi rainbow, How are things with you?

Piper ~ How are you and your babes?

Hi to anyone I've missed. 

Boy, am I glad it's Friday tomorrow. Soo tired. Think it's telly then bed tonight. Just ordered a pizza, I'm too tired to cook.  

Take care all,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quickie        will book a table over this weekend  

Back later

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

*Scooby* said:


> Just a quickie
> 
> x x x


Naughty Scooby!


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi All
Thank-you for thinking of me - it helps.
I went to Ireland in the end with work - wasn't too bad, but glad to be back home - got back at 12.30am this morning!
Well, the latest is just to confirm what we thought. I went for a repeat blood test this morning & will get the result tomorrow morning. However have started to bleed this afternoon & have really bad stomach pains, so i think we have our answer. I hope its not going to be too bad  
I would be lying if i said i wasn't upset, but.....we can both see the positive in that we got one step closer than last time. Now we just need them to stick around.
So we will book our review appointment with Dr Shaker & go from there....
I am sure i will have good days and bad days over the next few weeks, but i am sure i will be OK - esp with you lovely ladies to help me!

So anyway, enough of me...

Leanne - how you doing? Hope your back and hips are getting better. Bet your excited about your scan  

Scooby - 8pm is fine with me. You going to book?

Katy - I'm sooo glad its Friday too! Not been sleeping very well because of all this BFP then BFN business, so hopefully will be able to catch up this weekend. We are having take away on Sat (chinese i think) - A treat having been on a strict healthy eating lifestyle for 6 months - now i am going to rebel!  

Karen - Well done on the assignment, it must be a relief its all done  

Sam - Welcome to our gang! Hope your injections are all going OK. Lets hope this cycle works for you  . As Leanne said, we are meeting up on the 12th, so hope you can make it.

Rainbow - you OK?

Hello to everyone else

Sally
XXXXXX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ I am so so sorry honey    Its just not fair  I would suggest that for the pain you get some painkillers and I found a hot water bottle helped ease the pain. Am thinking of you sweetie 

Yes I will book the table over this weekend. We did say Frankie & Bennies didn't we 

Love to everyone else x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Frankie & Bennies is fine with me. Thanks for booking.
Off to bed now with hot water bottle.
Sally
XX


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hiya everyone,

Sally - Aww hun im really sorry. I was really hoping that you'd get your blood test results back and they'd have gone up so you'd have had a nice surprise. I think you're right about you getting a step further than last time, i really, really hope that next time is the one for you. Sending you big hugs  .

Scooby - Hi hun, yeah i think we all agreed on Frankie and Bennies.

Katy - Mmmmm pizza, hope you enjoy it chick, have a slice for me. Ive not really done much with my week off - had some workmen round fitting central heating for the last 2 days. Been feeling a bit sickly today but im not complaining.

Sam - Hiya lovey, im from Crigglestone, whereabouts are you from. It'll be great if you can make it to the meet - the more the merrier i say.

Hello to Karen, Deb Bee, Rainbow, Piper, Puss, Caza and Elliebabe. 

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning All

I just wanted to say Sally you have are in my thoughts am thinking of you sweetie   Here if you need anything     

x x x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone,
Sorry ive not been around lately but my Dog has been really poorly and very sadly had to be put to sleep this morning!   We are all absolutely devasted!
Sally thinking of you Hon as I do the rest of you
Big Hugs to you all
Leanne  im so pleased for you and DH

Rainbow xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...

Sally - Really sorry for you and your dh, were all here for you if you need us,  ...  thinking about you both...


Rainbow - Sorry to hear about your dog, these things are never easy to do, can't imagine how I'd feel if it was our Millie.. 


Leanne - Hope the central heatings in, and your feeling less sicky, are you like that every morning.. 

Katy - How was the pizza, I was also to tired to cook and had a whole pizza and garlic bread to myself...  will end up looking like a house side at this rate... 


Glad you got the table booked for your next soire...  
Hi to Karen, scooby and the rest of you laydees..... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Rainbow ~  am so sorry to read about your dog  You love them so much and then when there not around its awful.

Deb Bee ~ How's you  Not long for you now, have you got everything sorted for the nursery 

Leanne ~ Will be thinking of you tomorrow, I hope they don't keep you waiting for your blood results.   

Sally ~ Thinking of you  Please remember am here if you need to talk.

Karen ~ How's the new person fitting in, hope their making your life easier  I really don't know where you find the time to do your essays 

Katy ~ How's you  What you been up to 

I have booked the table this morning for 8pm, hope this is OK  Of course we can meet earlier for a drink or 2 

Love and hugs to anyone I haven't mentioned


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Everyone,

Its been quiet on here! whats everyone been up to? Hope you all enjoyed your weekends. Cant belive it's monday already, the weeks are just flying by, It'll be Christmas before we know it!   Scary!
We had a busy weekend, dp's brother has just bought his first house, so we were over in Leeds on Sat night for his house warming, (well more like grab a paint brush and a beer and get stuck in!  ) Was great fun, didnt get to bed til 5am, and I am still feeling the effects today!  Can't do it anymore!  

Sally ~ How are you and dh? Hope you're doing okay, Here if you want to chat. 

Leanne ~ How you feeling today hun? How's the sickness?    

Rainbow ~ I'm so sorry to hear about your dog sweetheart. How are you?  It's so sad when they're poorly and have to go to sleep.   Thinking of you. 

Deb Bee ~ The pizza was gorge thanks hun. Yum.   @ you eating a whole pizza and garlic bread.. you go girl! Dont they say you need extra calories in your third trimester   

Scooby ~ How are you today chick? Did you have a nice weekend? Did you book the table hun? If so big thank you!   Have we got a list of who's coming?

Hello Karen, hope you had a nice relaxing weekend!

Hello to Piper,Sunny and rest of gang.

Take care all,

Love, Katy. xxx

ooh just seen your post Scooby!! Thanks for booking the table, thats great! 8's fine with me, or like you say earlier for drinkies ~ trying to get dp to bring me so I cant have a drink,   Are you all getting lifts in?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just a quickie as on the run again   ~ no comments Katy  

I was going to get a lift although he has now informed me if I am out then he might go out with the lads    well can't complain, have been out quite a bit recently (without him) so I will probably drive  

There is just the 6 of us going, you, me, Leanne, Sally, Karen and Rainbow.  Although if anyone else wants to join us then please feel free.

xxxx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

No Comments!  

Yeah, I got the same response from dp - about going out with the lads.   I will keep pestering, but it's likely I'll have to drive meself.  

Really looking forward to meeting you all.  

xxxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Everyone
Hope you are all OK
I'm fine - thanks for checking up on me though!

Physically i am fine now - had a tough time on Friday & needed some super strong pain killers from our GP. But only needed them for a day, so was much better on Saturday. Not really done much this weekend - just caught up on loads of sleep & me and DH have talked about what has happened (quite good for us as we are not brilliant at REALLY talking!)

We have our review appt with Dr Shaker on 7th Nov & we are fortunate enough to get another cycle funded on the NHS. HOWEVER the fly in the ointment is, that we are back on the list & they think it would be "next summer" at the very earliest for it to be our turn again - an even then there would be no guarentees & it could be longer (12-18 mths maybe).
Because we have already self funded once, if we do it again we will forfeit our right to the 2nd NHS go.
So not really sure what we will do - we don't want to wait.....but it is alot of money we could save......i don't know! I guess we will see what Dr Shaker says in terms of "do we just do the same again" and hope for the best - 3rd time lucky maybe??!!

Today has been my first proper day back at work for about a month now! After the 2 weeks i had off i only went back for 3 days then had time off ready for the result, so apart from Ireland last week, today has been like first day back at school! Quite difficult to be motivated considering my mindset, but i think i just need to try really hard to get back into it to make the time go quickly.

Hope you are all OK. Looking forward to the 12th
Off to watch eastenders, maybe back later  

Sally
XX


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Leanne - just read your post on the Yorkshire girls thread - really hope everything is OK with blood test & scan. I know you must be so worried. Please try to stay positive.
Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh Leanne ~ How are you? Really hope everything is okay sweetheart. Please let us know how you're doing. 
Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Leanne 
I hope and pray that everything is ok for you xxx
Love Karen


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Went for a scan at Jimmy's today cos they managed to fit me in at their early pregnancy unit with me being worried about the bleeding. Anyway its good news, they saw 2 heartbeats  , although one of them was measuring 3 days smaller than the other one so they're not sure if thats gonna be a problem because they should measure about the same - but im over the moon that we've seen heartbeats and its reassured me quite a bit. Its starting to feel real now. They're not sure what has been causing the bleeding so ive just got to take it really easy.

Love Leanne x


----------



## Rainbow_Neit (Aug 7, 2007)

Hi and thank you to everyone regarding my beloved Dog Cimba
I miss her so much-its really painfull!
Leanne thinking of you Hon and sending you lots of Hugs 
Hope everyone else is okay?

Rainbow xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Leanne ~ 2 heartbeats, woooooooooo hoooooooooooooooo am so pleased for you both. Make sure you are taking it easy, or else lady 

Rainbow ~  it will get easier sweetie 

Love and hugs to those I haven't mentioned, its a flying visit as at work


----------



## Elliebabe (Jan 13, 2006)

Leanne

A big congratulations on your two little babies.  Take it easy for the next 7 1/2 months, they need you to be strong.

xxxx
Elliebabe and Oliver


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

*Leanne - OMG.....   2 heartbeats thats fantastic news, get those feet up and take it easy girl.... precious cargo on board, so pleased for you and your dh..... * yipppeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Hi to everyone else.. 

Luv
Deb Bee x


----------



## caza (Jul 21, 2004)

big congratulations leanne take care hun     love caza


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey Guys,

Wow Leanne that's fantastic news!  2 ickle heartbeats!  Wow. I'm so pleased for you hun. Like the others have said ~ get your feet up and take it real easy from now on! 

Rainbow  ~big hugs to you, I know how upseting it is to lose a pet. It'll take a while, but it will get easier for you hun,Cimba will never be far away ~ she'll always be in your thoughts and your heart. xxx

Hope everyone's okay, 

Katy. xxxxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

OMG That is brill news Leanne    2 Ickle heartbeats    You get on that sofa and don't move! 

So sorry about Cimba Rainbow

How is everyone else doing?  

My DH is away on business for the night and I have the house to myself so I went to Tesco and bought lots of naughty treats just for me... I am so naughty    but AF is due and I lose all control when AF is due! Don't think I will lose any weight this week then. 

Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi Karen  ~ What little treats did you buy 

I'm just having some chocolate buttons  

x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

mint matchmakers....cheese and bacon tatie skins....ben and jerrys ice cream....crispy duck and pancakes....
how naughty am i!?


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I'm on my way over


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All....  

Thank god its Friday..... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee 

Can't stop to do personals, busy at work at mo, but just wanted to say Hope everyone has a good weekend, NO WORk......... ...  and Karen your my kinda girl, am on my way round with scooby, very nice treats.... 

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Its very quiet on here, is everyone OK 

Well I have been truly spoilt today got lots of nice pressies and a lovely day booked at the Spa    That was a real shock but we are both looking forward to it.

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Scooby
It is quiet isn't it!
Is it your birthday?
I got a Spa day for my birthday as well - which one are you going to?
Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

[fly] Happy Birthday Scooby!







[/fly]

Scooby ~ Happy Birthday hun! Glad to hear you got lots of nice pressies! Hope you have a great day and enjoy yourself at the spa. 

Leanne ~ How are you doing hun? Hope everthings okay with you? Are you looking forward to your scan this week?

Sally ~ How's you chick? Are you having a nice weekend?

Deb Bee ~ Sorry to hear work's so busy, Just think - not long to go now! 

Karen ~How are you? Did you enjoy your naughty treats?  They sounded yum!

Rainbow ~ How are you today? 

Hi to Caza, Ellibabe, Piper and Puss.

Well, just having a relaxing weekend, not really done much.Just about to get a box office and chill! Btw, rang Care last week and have had to put my app back a month cos of the business with my notes at Jimmy's.  Feels like I'll never get started at this rate!


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

Really, really sorry ive not been on here much lately but the last couple of days have been a bit of a nightmare. My bleeding has started again but this time much, much heavier, ive been bleeding since friday night and have spent most of today at A&E. Unfortunately they dont have scanning facilities on a sunday but they suspect that this could be a miscarriage so i have to go back to the hospital tomorrow afternoon for a scan to confirm what im already sure has happened    .
Sorry for the 'me' post, just didnt want you all to think id disappeared off the face of the earth.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh Leanne - I'm so sorry this is happening, you must be distraught.
I know it won't be much help, but please try and stay positive until they can confirm either way.
Thinking of you  
Sally
XX


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - As Sally says try to keep positive I know how hard it will be until your scan tomorrow, will be thinking of you and praying that everything will be alright.

luv 
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

*Leanne* ~   am so sorry honey, I really hope this is not what you think it is  Please try and stay positive         Will be thinking of you.

*Sally* ~ We went to one in Huddersfield, they have converted an old mill. Would recommend it and want to go back 

x x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Leanne ~ I'm so sorry you're having to go through this sweetheart. Thinking of you and dh and praying that everything will be alright at your scan tomorrow.  

Love, Katy. x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Leanne I am thinking of you and hope all is ok xxx
Love Karen
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Just checking that everyone is still ok for Friday   Thought we would meet about 7.30 at the bottom of the escalators, table is booked for 8pm.

Any probs, then let me know.

x x x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Scan went ok today, theres still 2 lovely little heartbeats in there. They also saw a patch of bleeding next to one of the twins so at least i know where the bleedings coming from - they said that most of the time this kind of bleeding will just re-absorb, although theres a small chance it could grow into a big blood clot and cause problems, ive just got my fingers crossed that it re-absorbs. Ive still got another scan to go to at Care tomorrow so i'll get them to have another look and see if they think thats the problem.

Scooby - 7.30 is fine by me chick - looking forward to it.

Love Leanne x


----------



## piper (Jul 21, 2004)

Leanne, So pleased to read your news! Hope that the bleeding stops soon and that you have a troublefree pregnancy. It is very common to bleed and even more so with a twin pregnancy - i hope that gives you some reassurance.
Will continue to send lots of   
Hope you all have a great night on Friday
love Piper x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hello Everyone!

Leanne ~ I am so so pleased to hear your news, i was thinking of you and praying that everything would be ok for you hun. Have you been told to rest up for a while? Think you should take it easy whenever you can!  Let us know how you get on at Care. xxx
     

Yeah, 7:30 is fine for me too. Are the escalators just as you go through the main entrance?  Really Looking forward to it. 

Katy. xxxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Leanne I am so relieved for you  

Scooby - Thanks for arranging our meet on Friday, 7.30 should be fine for me unless I am delayed on way home as I finish work at 6 in York, but can always text you and see you in Frankie and Bennys if I am running late

Hi to everyone else, will see you on Friday 
Love Karen


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Leanne - Thats absolutely fantastic news  soooo happy for you... bet your relieved, am sure the bleeding will re-absorb itself, really pleased for you... ... let us know how your scan at Care went..  Did you get a scan piccie...


Well sounds like your all Go for Friday...  Hope you all have a fab time and a good gossip, hope you all remain Sober.. 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys, How is everyone?

Leanne ~ How are you today? How did your scan at Care go? Hope you're resting as much as you can. 

Scooby  ~ How are you? Thanks for organising tomorrow night, I'm really looking forward to it!  Managed to get dp to drive me, He said he'll drop me off then go see his folks in Leeds. Result! 

Karen ~ Sounds like work's still busy for you. Bet you're looking forward to a nice night out? 

Rainbow ~ Hope you're feeling a bit better now? Hope you're able to make it tommorow night. 

Sally  ~ How are you chick? Looking forward to meeting you 2mo. 

Deb Bee  ~ ooh not long for you to go now.Are you all ready? A girl I work with went for her 12 week scan yesterday.... turns out she is actually 26 weeks!!     How on earth she didnt know!  Infact most people I work with are all pregnant at the mo, people keep saying there's something in the water ~ I keep drinking gallons of it!! Ha.  Hope you're well. 

Better go cos dp wants the puter, 

Hi to the rest of the gang. 

cant wait for tomorrow night, am so excited. 

Katy. 
xxxxxxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hello 

Oooh I've had a right day at work as one of my team had to go to hospital in an ambulance (she is fine) 

Defininitely looking forward to tomorrow - will see you all there at 7.30 (all being well, or later if delayed!) 
DH is dropping me off too and I'll get a taxi home so can have a little glass of wine or 3

Love 
Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Looking forward to tomorrow night    will be good to see you again and some new faces  

Am definately driving so can give you a lift home if you like Karen 

xx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All...  

Just wanted to pop on and say hope you have a briil night tonight, sounds like some of you maybe on the vino... .....  , am sure you'll all have a lovely time, lots of yummy food as well.... can't fault you... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee   ~ How's you   You still working, can't be long till finishing now.  

Hope you have a lovely weekend, will try and get some pics  

xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to post and say im really, really sorry but wont be able to make it tonight  . Im feeling incredibly rough right now and cant seem to stomach food at all - particularly around tea-time cos this is when i seem to feel at my sickest. Also im still bleeding and have been signed off work by the doc to get rest, so im gonna stay in and keep my feet up. Not only that but i dont want anyone from work to see me out and about especially as my area manager lives not far from the xscape.
Im really, really sorry - i really wanted to see you all but i wouldnt be much fun if i came out. Have a slice of pizza for me.

Love Leanne x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just popped on before i get ready - see you all in an hour!

Leanne - sorry you can't make it, but you need to look after yourself now! Sorry you are feeling rough. Hope you feel a bit better soon. Take care  

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Drive safely Sally  

Leanne, Sally's right you have got to look after yourself and your little ones.  Will have a drink and extra slice of pizza for you though


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Morning 

Just wanted to say had a fab time last night.

Katy ~ Was so great to finally meet you  Hope to see you again soon

Sally & Karen  ~ Was lovely to see you both again last night. Hope you got home OK 

Leanne ~ Hope you managed to get some rest and are feeling better. 
We had a toast to you last night.

Roll on the next one    

x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Morning girls  
Hope you all got home OK.
Thanks for organising last night Scooby.
Enjoyed myself (& the wine!) & looking forward to the next one.... 

Leanne - hope you are OK & feeling a bit better. Like Scooby said we had a toast for you last night & hope you can make it to the Christmas meet

Sally
XXXX


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Morning All

Had a lovely time last night. 
Leanne - don't worry about not making it last night, you need to rest up at the moment  xxx 

Hi Sally, Scooby, Katy - thanks for last night I really enjoyed myself
Looking forward to doing it again soon

Hi Deb Bee, Piper - how are you?

Hi Rainbow -sorry you missed last night, hope you are ok as we have not heard from you for a bit

We are going shopping today to buy DH some new clothes as he has got a new job starting 5th Nov. Who knows I may buy myself something as well  . 
Thought we would go to the White Rose for a change. 
Have a nice weekend everyone
Love Karen


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hey guys,

How's everyone today?

Scooby ~ Thanks again for organising last night it was fab. Looking forward to the next one already! 

Sally ~ Was lovely to meet you (and dh!!) Was telling dp all about your job on the way home! 

Karen ~ Lovely to meet you as well hun, thank you for the wine too ~ my round next time!  Enjoy your shopping trip.

Leanne ~ Sorry you couldn't make it. Hope you're feeling better sweetheart, and that the sickness isnt too bad. 

Hello Deb Bee, Rainbow, Piper, puss, Caza, 

Reet, got loadsa washing to tackle, then off to Sainsbury's to get the shopping ~ no doubt it'll be rammed. 

Chat soon,

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Im so glad to hear you had a lovely time last night, im really sad that i missed it - i will definitely make it to the next one. Thankyou for having a toast for me. I really wouldnt have been able to eat anything last night, it got to teatime and the sickness hit with a vengeance, just thinking about food was making me gag - i wonder why i dont get sick on a morning like normal people, i have always been a bit weird  .

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ Did you get your shopping done  Decided to leave ours until tomorrow, we are off out with some friends for tea tonight so we aren't desperate for anything 

Leanne ~ I am sure it was a man that invented morning sickness or at least called it that as I had it 24 / 7 so don't worry. Alot of ladies find it worse in the evenings, so your not as weird as you think  

Karen ~ How did the shopping trip go  Did DH buy you anything for being his fashion adviser 

Sally ~ Hope you've had a nice relaxing day 

Well my shopping trip went well, bit too well actually  Found 3 bags that I really liked and couldn't decide so bought 2 of them  they are nice (good job really  ) still thinking about the one I didn't buy though 

 to Deb Bee, Puss, Piper, Caza and Rainbow hope you all have a lovely evening. x x x


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Hiya

Don't worry about buying a round Katy because I didn't buy it! Just as I was about to pay we were allocated our table and Scooby asked the man if we could put on the tab and he said yes so we all bought our own really! Sorry I thought you realised... Feel tight now  

I bought more than DH out shopping today...He got shoes for work, I got work boots, black heels and a gorgeous black dress from Monsoon for me to wear to christmas party... We also went to Ann Summers while we there    well why not! 

Glad you found your bag(s) Scooby

Leanne - hope you feel better soon xxx

Hi to everyone else
Love Karen


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Karen  ~ Sounds like you had a very successful trip and to find a dress on your first outing is fantastic. It normally takes me about 4 shopping trips to decide on what to wear 

You gonna tell us what you bought in Ann Summers then


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Guys,

Karen ~ Erm yes thinking about it now i do remember we put it on our tab and joking about our table no! sorry, bit of a blonde moment there! I wouldve kept quiet and got me to get the round in next time anyway! Ha  Glad you enjoyed your shopping trip, ooh Anns Summers eh?  Get owt nice that you want to tell? 

Scooby ~ Yeah got the shopping done, hate going on a saturday its always so busy, funny yesterday though - we were there just after kick off for the England game - there was hardly any men around - just lots of women quite happly browsing the shelves! Did you enjoy your meal last night then? Have anything nice? I'm making a roast today. beef and yorkie puds. yum! 

Hope everyone's enjoying their weekends.

Love to all. 

Katy. xxx

Everyone needs to check out their bubble count...Being very generous today!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Katy ~ We went out for a Chinese with some friends, ended up having a set banquet, it was lovely  We have just been round Sainsburys and it was murder, lots of people not knowing what they are doing and just standing in the middle of the aisles  DH wanted to show me this top he was considering for my birthday, well I wish he hadn't bothered, came out of the shop £85 worse off   There was some gorgeous clothes in there, oh well too late now, cut all the labels out  What's times tea round yours tonight 

Thank you for the bubbles   bless ya Will sort some out for you later 

Hope everyone else is OK


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Hi All    

Sounds like Friday night was good, and the vino, hope none of you had bad heads Saturday morning....  looks like your all set for a Xmas meet as well, can't fault you.... 


Leanne - Hope your feelin abit better, I was also rough at teatime, just as i was about to eat   so your not on your own... glad you got signed off work so you can get those feet up...


Scooby - Chinese yummy.... , sounds like you got some nice stuff I always cut the labels out....  and 2 bags what can I say..... ... handbags are a must.... 


Karen - What a shopper takes me a few trips to find anything, new boots and a dress, rather more interested in the Ann Summers purchase....   Go Girl...


Katy - If I'd have known sooner you were doing a roast I would have been round you can't beat them..... ssssssssssoooooooooooo nice..... 

Sally - Sounds like you've got an interesting job, hope your havin a good weekend... 

well as for me, have been up to the delivery suite for a tour today, not sure it was a good idea for DH as he's abit squeamish, and the midwife was only talking about what goes off....   

Hi to everybody I've missed

luv
Deb Bee x x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Deb Bee ~ I bet that has made it seem pretty real and close having the visit. Hope it was helpful. Have you packed your bag for the hospital yet


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scooby ~ Tea was yummy, I've saved some for you,, with wellington fudge for desert. Hope that's to your liking. 
   Ooh know what you mean bout Sainsbury's, people just standing there in the aisles - or what gets me is the people in front of you who just come to a complete stop for no reason - always happens when your in a rush too.   

Well done on managing to get some clothes -  dp always grabs the trolley and I can hear him muttering "for god's sakes not again" if I so much look in the clothes aisle.   doesn't stop me though, in fact yesterday I bought a lovely silver and blue necklace from there.  

Thank You for the bubbles hun.  
Just packaging your tea up!

Chat soon.

Katy. xxxxx

Ooh Deb Bee ~ You're in luck girl, just seen your post, got some lovely roasties and yorkies with a nice bit of beef  in onion gravy left with your name on!   Think you might need it after your tour earlier! Are you getting excited now? Poor dh, what are they like?   I'm sure he'll be fine on the day!


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Scooby ~ Tea was yummy, I've saved some for you,, with wellington fudge for desert. Hope that's to your liking.


Will leave now so should be there soon


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi Girls
Katy - roast dinner sounds yum. We've just had aubergine bake, but i am sure DH would have preferred a good old roast!!!  

Scooby - 2 bags, not bad going! I know exactly what you mean about Sainsbury's - i spend alot of time in all the supermarkets with my job & have to refrain from shouting at people when they get in my way (they normally get a big sigh & a glare from me!!!) DH thinks i should be more tolerent!

Leanne - hope you are feeling better & doing OK

Deb Bee - must seem real now! Bet you can't wait

Karen - hope you have had a nice weekend. Sounds like you had a good shop...!

Can't believe its Sunday night already. I've got a really busy week coming up   
Been to see about joining a gym today - don't really do any exercise at the moment - want to maybe go to a class of some description & start swimming. Quite expensive though and don't know if i will use it - might do the 3 month trial they offered me so i am not locked into paying for a year & see how i go...

Thanks for the bubbles Katy - i don't think i even know how to send them  

SallyXX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Sally ~ mmm aubergine bake sounds yummy. Never had that before. Is it easy to make? Always on the look out for new things to try. 

I'm with you on the exercise front - dont do anything,  What sort of class do you fancy trying? Hope it's not too expensive for you.

Your welcome re the bubbles, you just click under the persons bubbles above the avatar where it says click to blow, got really quick at it earlier but almost broke the mouse. 

Chat to you soon,, Hope your weeks not too busy...Any spare lasagnas you know where I am.. 

Love, Katy. xxxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

katyblue said:


> Sally ~ mmm aubergine bake sounds yummy. Never had that before. Is it easy to make? Always on the look out for new things to try.


I must have over 50 cookbooks  Just love em, but hardly cook anything from them


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Scoobs ~ Wow 50 cookbooks.!  I've got a few, but I'm not the worlds greatest cook, and i hate the ones that require loads of ingregients, quick and easy ones are my fave (recipes that is!) What's your signature dish? I can make a good turkey meatloaf - sounds yuck but its really tasty. 
xxx


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

I tend to read them and then leave them on the bookshelves  

We tend to cook alot of Chinese, Indian and Thai dishes    The best receipes I have found especially for Indian dishes are Weight Watchers receipes.  We bought a few proper indian cookbooks where each receipe has loads of ingredients and we would spend hours cooking and it was either average or disgusting.  Then DH tried a WW Lamb Rogan Josh and it was gorgeous, didn't believe him to begin with that it was a WW receipe.

Just goes to show.

x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

WeightWatchers!!!!
I do loads of work with them - i helped develop all the chilled ready meals (not the frozen ones). And i have to say, they are not bad - all 6 points or less and most of them are very tasty!
Not too much eating today, 10 ready meals at about 11.30am (just a bit of each)
Just signed up to the gym! Done the 3 month trial thing to see how i get on.
Not sure which classes i fancy Katy - maybe Yoga (that should be easy!??) & maybe aerobics on a Saturday morning (ouch!)
Ooooh i'm full of good intentions...!
Hope you are all OK, be back later when i've eaten my tea.
Sally
X


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Sally,
Well done on joining up to the gym, yoga sounds good, not sure about aerobics - too energetic for me!!  :  Yeah the 3 month trial sounds good to me, see how you get on first can't you.  You'll probably find you really like it.

Only 10 ready meals today - that made me laugh!   Were they any good? Never really had any of the WW ones so I cant comment, although my sister has them and says they're quite good, think she gets the WW pizzas too!

Hi to everyone else,

Leanne how are you today hun??

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I know the people that developed the pizza's!!


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

MollyB1 said:


> I know the people that developed the pizza's!!


Really? Wow! You can tell them my sister likes them! Just told her that, and she said she also likes the sausage and mash ready meal with gravy too!?? Gonna have to buy one now! Which one do you recommend? 

xxxx


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

I love it when this happens.......
If its the one with vegetable mash, it's one of mine - literally. We developed that about 2 years ago now & it was the best selling healthy ready meal for a while (think its about number 2 or 3 now)
I would recommend most of them, but the lasagne (beef or chicken) or bolgnese bake is nice.
I am just in the middle of planning the launch of 5 new ones for January, so watch this space..... 
Next time we meet I will try and bring you a goody bag for you / your sister  
Sally
XX


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Oh that is so sweet of you! Thank You!!  

Wait til I tell my sister you created her meals!   Thats so fab,, and for it to be the best selling meal ~well done!   Can't wait for the new batch to hit the shops next year, but for now i think I'll try the chicken lasagne one, sounds yummy, I might lose a bit of weight too!  

Love, Katy. xxx


----------



## Deb Bee (May 19, 2004)

Afternoon all....  


Gosh all this talk about food it makes me sooooo hungry.... 

Sally - Wow a WW meals expert, creating the food, very nice have to admit i like the lasagne too, specially with a jacket spud.... can't wait to see what the new meals will be....

Katy - Necklace sounds fab. I have the same problem with my DH when I head off towards the clothes I can hear him sighing in the back ground... 

Leanne - Hows things hun, how you feeling hope your resting up, how long have you got off.. 

Scooby - Agree with you on the cook book front   tend to leave mine on the shelf gathering dust...  

Think after Beanie is born I will be destined back to Weightwatchers or slimming world OH what fun..... 

Luv
Deb Bee x x 
.


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Hello everyone. 

Firstly huge apologies for so rudely butting in on your thread! I just wondered if you might be able to answer a couple of quick questions about Care for me. 

After another appointment with Prof Balen at the LGI today it looks like IVF is the best way forward for us and we are choosing to go private, because the wait is two years. As we have to pay anyway I am exploring other clinics as well and notice that Care Sheffields stats are much better than the LGIs. The cost is greater but the biggest factor for me, is the best clinic, however my concern is whether it is logistically practical to go to Sheffield for treatment as we live within Leeds and Bradford and work in the centre of Leeds. 

Do you girls have any advice? Do you all live locally to Sheffield or do some of you travel, how many appointments do you have to attend and would it be practical for us. I am self employed so it is not so much of a problem however DH would have to take time out of work for appointments - the LGI is a short walk round the corner from his office so that obviously appeals. All I care about is which one is most likely to give us a baby! 

Any thoughts would be much appreciated and sorry again for interupting! 

Love Greeneyed xx


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Deb Bee - Oooooh not long to go now, bet you're getting really excited. Im not doing too good at the moment had a bit of worrying news at the hospital yesterday. Had to go in with more bleeding and while my babies are still ok and growing really well they have discovered that ive got a bicornuate uterus (heart shaped) with a baby in each horn - im now classed as high risk and when i see my midwife on monday ive got to get her to get me an urgent referral to a specialist. Its extremely rare to have my condition and carry twins - at best i can expect to have some premature babies delivered by c-section but also 2nd trimester miscarriages are common because theres not enough room in there for the babies to grow - needless to say im gutted and extremely angry that with all the ultrasounds ive had before no-one has picked it up until its too late. Trying not to get too work up about it until ive seen a specialist and found out what the severity of my condition is, im hoping and praying ive only got it in a mild form - but the hospital were reluctant to talk to me about it - not their area of expertise i suppose.

Big hi to everyone else too - so sorry ive been rubbish at posting lately, i promise i'll get on more often when i have more energy, still suffering with the sickness at the mo - in fact now ive started physically being sick whereas i was only feeling it before, so feeling a bit sorry for myself.

Love Leanne x


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi Greeneyed - Just seen your post. I live in Wakefield so we had to travel for appointments, i also work in the centre of Leeds - didnt find it too bad to be honest. You'll probably have to go for around 8 or 9 appointments. One for injection training, one for a blood test to see if you've down-regged ok, a few to check follicles and then obviously ec and et. The appointments to check your follicles are always between 8 and 9 in the morning and they tend to be on a monday,wednesday and friday so you would probably have to go every other day for about a week to a week and a half. The traffic going into Sheffield at that time isnt bad to be honest if you go the meadowhall way - its much quieter than the traffic in Leeds city centre.
Care seem to have a pretty good success rate as well and the staff there are lovely.

Love Leanne x


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ You kept that quite about WW    We have tried quite a few of their meals, I really like the Ocean Pie, Shepherds Pie and Lasagne. DH still eats quite a few of their meals and he loves the mash potatoe.

Katy  ~ I wouldn't touch the Pizza with a barge pole. I tried it a couple of years ago and the bread was like cardboard, Sally I really hope I haven't offended you but it was disgusting. Their receipes are also fab from the cookbooks. Have got quite a few of the cookbooks and the desserts are to die for and you don't even realise that they are low fat. Would definately recommend the key lime pie and cheesecake. If you want any receipes let me know and I can photocopy them and send them to you 

Karen ~ You've gone really quite since mentioning Ann Summers    You pre-occupied with other things 

Greeneyed ~ Not sure what else I can add, although having had tx at both LGI and Care I personally would go back to Care for my next tx, however, its an NHS funded cycle so am back at LGI. You have to attend about 8 times for scans, training etc but normally the scans and bloods are early morning so if you drive then its not so bad. We always found parking in Leeds a nightmare and we could get to Care in the same time as we could to Leeds and then park. Let us know if you have any other questions 

Leanne ~ I am so sorry to hear your having such a bad time. Try not to read too much on the internet as they normally fill you with more fear and are not productive and make you stress even more.

x x x x


----------



## MollyB1 (Apr 26, 2007)

Just a quick Hi - away with work tomorrow night so need to go and pack my bag.

Scooby - don't worry about offending me! (but for the record pizza's are nothing to do with me!) You have to get used to critisism in my line of work!!!  

Katy - been brave & went to a Yoga class at the gym tonight. Once i got used to it & stopped trying to look out of one eye at what everyone else was doing it was actually quite good!

Leanne - sorry to hear you have yet more worry. Like Scooby said try not to read too much on the internet before you get to see someone that really knows what they are talking about.

Deb Bee - Hope you are doing OK

Karen - hows your week going?

Greeneyed - Hi! I travel into Sheffield from Doncaster & have found it OK, but like Leanne & Scooby have said, they come from up Leeds way & don't think they find it a problem. I have found Care Sheff to be really good. Good Luck with everything & if you end up deciding to go to Care, remember we are all here to chat to!

OK, that wasn't as quick as i thought it would be.
Like i said, away tomorrow with work, maybe back on Thurs, if not it will be Friday.
Chat soon

Sally
XX


----------



## *Scooby* (Sep 16, 2006)

Sally ~ You off anywhere nice  Yoga sounds like it was good, I heard some friends say that when they went women just kept passing wind  and that put me off  Pilates is supposed to be really good


----------



## Greeneyed (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Girls for your feedback 

Greeneyed xx


----------



## katyblue (Aug 3, 2005)

Hi Girlies,,

Sally ~ Glad you enjoyed your yoga class. Well done you. Hope you're not aching too much today!   Where are you with work ~ gone anywhere nice?

Scooby ~ Not surprised the women passing wind comment put you off going to yoga!!   Ooh your dessert recipes sound gorgeous. Love key lime pie and cheesecakes. scrummy.  Any low fat sponge pudding ones? They're me fave!  

Leanne ~ Oh hun, so sorry you're having to go through this, you've been through so much already.   I'm really praying that everythings okay, and that you manage to get your referral quickly so that you can chat to a specialist, and get some answers.

Karen ~ How are you hun?  

Deb Bee ~ Are you on your maternity leave yet? If not hope you're resting as much as poss! Not long to go now, So exciting!  

Hi Greeneyed ~ I haven't had my treatment at Care yet, but from what I've heard they do sound great, Hope the others have answered your questions.  

Rainbow ~ how are you chick, hope you're ok?  

Hi to the rest of the gang.  

Well dp's away with work again, so it's just me and the cat and some big bag of choccie buttons. Need them after this afternoon! Long story but my gp's receptionist had me in flap all afternoon over some blood test results (that were actually all fine!)   dont need that kinda stress!

chat to you all soon,

Love, Katy xxx


----------



## kazbang (Mar 21, 2006)

Evening All. I am fine thanks, I've not been on net as much this week as been getting home quite late. I am making a big effort to lose weight this week and it is going well but it's easier to go to bed straight after my (carb-less   ) tea! 
What I purchased at Ann Summers is between me, my DH and that embarrassing foreign man who works in the shop  

Sally - Gosh you are famous  - ready meal queen    Hope your work trip is ok.  Well done on the ready meals, some of them are really nice, they sell a good range of them in the Budgens shop near where I work.  Also well done on the Yoga - I once got a DVD to learn it and did the tree and some dog or cat thing but then forgot to ever do it again! 

Leanne - I can't believe that wasn't spotted before you poor thing. Try not to worry too much although I know it is hard. Now they know about it you will be carefully monitored and it sounds like your twins are doing well. Hope you are taking it very easy (sounds like you have no choice but to take it easy with your sickness) 

Katy - Hiya, are you enjoying your choccy? I am being Miss Perfect this week - 500 cals for brekkie, 500 for lunch and 500 for tea but no carbs for tea. I must be a skinny bone for the Christmas party.  I really need to behave as I ate out 3 times this weekend (including our Friday meet) Have some buttons for me won't you. 

Scooby - Hello, what are you up to this week, working hard? Passing wind in Yoga, how embarrassing    Don't talk about scrummy desserts even if they are weightwatchers - I can't afford them in my 500 cal tea  

Deb Bee - How are you doing? Not long to go for you now. I hope you are taking it easy. Your poor DH if he is squeamish   Men! 

Greeneyed - Hi welcome to thread. Good luck wherever you decide to go for treatment. 

Hi to everyone I have missed.
Well off to bed now to watch "how to have sex after your married" - don't know how people dare go on there do you!? The ones on now have been TTC 3 years so may be worth watching

Night
Karen
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

This way to a new home 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=117248.new#new


----------

